# Anxiety/OCD/meds (merged)



## nate1982

sure i passed with flying colours...can do any CF trade i want...but one prob
i had anxiety probs from age 16-19 so they want more medical reports and my family doctor is a **** and told me that i should find a real job and that the army is not for me because i couldnt handle people dropping bombs on my head. 

so here is a letter that i am wrting to hand in with the crappy med report my doc is gonna write for me.

anyone think that it will help. cause my doc doesnt see things the right way.

ATTN: Reviewing Medical Officer
Please Read

This document pertains to my own personal experience over the past six years in my dealing with anxiety and panic attacks. As I will explain from age sixteen to today.

Somewhere in my sixteenth year I was sitting watching television and felt heart palpitations and increased heartbeat. It felt like I was going to die. I felt very weak, dizzy, and numb. My parents knew something was wrong and rushed me to emergency. MD's did all the standard heart tests (ECG) and told me that it looked fine but they didn't know why my heart started beating so rapidly. After a few visits to the ER with the same symptoms, I was referred to a Cardiologist. 

The Cardiologist performed all of the standard tests and ultra-sounds he could. After reviewing my results I was informed that my heart was strong and healthy. It seemed peculiar to me so I asked for a second opinion. Upon my second visit to a different Cardiologist I was relieved to the same results. A good, strong, healthy heart. From there I was referred to a Psychiatrist.

The Psychiatrist diagnosed me with Generalized Anxiety Disorder w/ Panic Attacks. I was then put on an SSRI (Paxil) 20mg/day. I only saw the psychiatrist two times, as my GP would from there on prescribe my medication. 

I was on and off Paxil for 3 years, between the ages of 16-19. I would go in to see my GP and he would ask â Å“how are you doingâ ?, then write a few words in the books and write my script for 2 months. Every 2 months I would go back and see him. Numerous times after being on it for a year straight I wanted to get off of it because I wasn't feeling myself from being on it for so long. It felt like it was making me sick. But it did take off the edge of anxiety, which worked for a while. I had asked to go off of Paxil and my GP told me that I should be on it for a really long time because I couldn't handle myself. STOP.

With support from family, friends, and starting regimented workdays in various jobs my anxiety seemed to be somewhat non-existent. I was able to cope with â Å“flare-upsâ ? when they came. In my thoughts I believe that I was growing out of it, seeing as I was now graduated and had a real job and all of the of the pressures of high-school were gone. These are all things that my GP did not see. All my GP saw was a young man coming in once every other month to get more meds. 

I have not needed Paxil for about two years now. My GP has no possible way of knowing how I have been doing in a prompt 5-minute babble between us. We have never been able to communicate effectively either because he made me feel like Paxil was the only way to go. All he does is write my scripts. I know that he thinks I am on Paxil but have been not filling my scripts because I know I don't need it anymore.

At my last visit with my GP I told him that I planned on joining the army. But what he told me made me very angry. I was told that I would have to be on Paxil a long time and that I knew nothing about the army and all the things that could go bad. Also that I couldn't handle it due to the fact that it's not nice what people see and have to do and that I would not be able to handle bombs dropping on my head. It sounds like someone has misconceptions about the army and doesn't have a whole lot of info. Anyhow, I was told by my GP that the CF is not for me and I should go find a â Å“career-counselorâ ? to find a real job.

It has been a dream of mine ever since I was a child to someday be in the Forces. If I can be a successful, hard-working Electrician Apprentice who is always on the road working long days; then why could I not be a part of the Canadian Forces? I am almost 22 now, an adult, and I don't want something from my teens to hold me back from a dream. Since I decided I wanted to join I am on the internet researching more everyday and training for BMQ with hopes of starting this summer. 

Furthermore, I feel fully capable of dealing with any problems that may arise while training. If you think you can do something, then it must be done.

	I know that ultimately this is a decision is up to qualified medical staff but I hope that my words are also taken into consideration.

	Sincerely, 
		Nathan Joseph McGuire


----------



## KeV

Wow, great text. I hope you get in. 

I wish you good luck.


----------



## Pieman

Hi blue82,

I cannot comment on whether or not the letter will help you get in. (Although it is well thought out and detailed)

However, I would suggest that you may want to consider getting a second opinion on the subject from a different Psychiatrist. 

Sometimes it helps to have an unbiased opinion for a medical condition. i.e. You Psyc assumes that you suffer from this condition every time you walk into the office. 

If you went to see another Dr. he would be unbiased when he examines you and would either confirm or clear you of the condition from the first Doctor. 

Maybe bring that letter you wrote to him/her, let the new Psychiatrist read it and then examine you. Then have the new Psychiatrist write a letter for you if need be.


----------



## chrisf

Entirely my own personal oppinion here, but your letter is likely NOT going to help your application in anyway.

Simplest solution would be to spring for the cost of a consultation with a real psychiatrist, as somone else pointed out.

I assume it was your GP who prescribed paxil to begin with? It should be noted that unless your GP is ALSO a psychiatrist (unlikely, as if he were a pyschiatrist, he‘d be practicing psychiatry, for more money), he‘s not a particularly good final authority on your mental health.

If you are, and have been stable for the past three years, then I wish you best of luck with your application.


----------



## cathtaylor

Hi Nathan;
Well, I‘m going to be completely honest with you here. Don‘t send the letter.
I‘m also in the application process but my background is Medical/Hospital.  I deal with confidential medical information.
Doctors are part of a "unit", and like us, they support eachother.  The first thing that the medical examiner will see is your disagreement with your own doctor‘s practices.  When a doctor diagnoses you with an illness, it becomes part of your legal medical file and also the property of your doctor.  The letter will not deter the medical examiner from further persuing information from your family doctor.
As Pieman suggested, try to find a different doctor to examine you for anxiety and further reconsider a diagnosis, while the process with your application is underway.  But do not, at any time, comment on your previous doctor‘s practices. I‘ve seen too much of this backfire on the patient.
Paxil is not a strong anti-depressant. If you‘ve ever been prescribed Zoloft, for example, it may reflect negatively on your file.
Many people are given Paxil for many reasons including post-traumatic stress disorder.
Let the family doctor send in his report. He isn‘t going to write a letter suggesting you not be accepted. The form he is required to fill out is very point blank and questionnaire-oriented.
It‘s common practice to receive an ECG when you arrive in ER with palpitations. They are trying to rule out atrial fibrillation or any type of cardiopathy.
Anxiety may result from a traumatic past experience or simply a hormonal or serotonin imbalance within the brain.
If you have been off of the Paxil and not taking attacks you may be cleared by the doctor you receive the second diagnosis from.
All of your opinions in your letter are valid, but if I were you, I would wait until asked to relay those opinions to CF personnel, but if asked, relay them without anger or judgements.
The letter gives the impression that you are trying to explain yourself or justify a situation that hasn‘t arisen yet.
I hope I have given you some sound advice. I wish you the best of luck.
Hang in there,
Cath


----------



## nate1982

Thanks very much for the information!


----------



## combat_medic

Nathan,

I‘m going to backup everything said here. Despite the apparent eloquence of your letter, you‘re essentially saying "my GP doesn‘t know what he‘s doing, I know better and am not going to follow his advice." It sounds very poor, and will not work in your favour.

I would speak to a Psychiatrist who can confirm your condition, your need for Paxil (or lack thereof), and gauge your admissibility to the CF with a bit less bias than your GP is showing.


----------



## nate1982

if i cannot get a psych to re-assess my condition 
am i s.o.l?
so when my doctor writes about my condition and the md that reviews the file justifies me as inadmisable, IS there any chance that i can re-apply to the CF at a later date?
or am i gonna be screwed over for life?
any opinions?


----------



## chrisf

There is no reason why you wouln‘t be able to get a psychiatrist to reasses your file.

On the other hand, if he also thinks you‘re not cut out for it, consider taking his advice, maybe there‘s a reason for it.


----------



## garb811

Only thing I‘m going to suggest is to edit your name (if it‘s in fact your real one) from the bottom of your first entry as a privacy issue.  Although you may be comfortable with the general users of the forum knowing this information about you at this point in time there may come a time in your life when it‘s information you don‘t want available to others.  As search engines such as Google index these pages, a search for your name will probably retrieve this information.


----------



## combat_medic

If you have 2 or 3 phychiatrists in addition to a GP saying that you aren‘t cut out for the CF or any other high stress job, then it would REALLY be in your best interest to take their advice.

However, with a reassesment from an MD that‘s clear of any problems, they should consider you for application. They may also give you a deferral; ask you to stay off the meds for a while and then reapply. If you have a serious, uncurable medical condition (diabetes, epilepsy etc.), then they will likely turn you down and black list you. However, something like the condition you describe can come and go, and it‘ll be up to the doctors to determine if they think you can cope with the stresses of army life.


----------



## nate1982

thanks for the replys
im kinda screwed on getting a pysch to re-assess me cause i just got a call back and they want $200 plus more after that...blah!!
so i‘ll just have to see what happens with my family doctor.
if things dont work out then its happened for a reason i guess..


----------



## saturdaysoldier

it took me 9 months to fight a borden dicision on my mild case of a.d.h.d. i wrote my own letter for apeal and attached it to my doctors report and that of a phyciatrist i found. they reversed thier decision but in thier letter they gave no reference to my personal submision. all they care about is the hard medical evidence. get some good reports and you might stand a chance.


----------



## white

Well i just got the letter saying i have a medical restriction and cannot join the army even after i got my doctor to write them that i was fine and that i could handle the stress which cost me seventy five dollars.  They said because of my small anxiety disorder i am unable to do the job that would be required of me. Once all symptoms are gone i have to wait a year then they might reconsider me joining. Looks like its going to be a long wait but i want give up until they tell me i have no chance of getting in.  Is there anyone else out there thats its the same situation as me and are waiting to re-enlist?


----------



## PnZGhost

Thats awful... I'm really sorry to hear that    On a better note though, a year will just fly past and you'll get another shot at it!
Best of luck with recovering, mate.


----------



## fleeingjam

Same here if out for a year for asthma that i dont have. But i have proper documentation saying i do not have asthma.


----------



## Blakey

So you either have one or all of the below?
http://www.mentalhealth.com/dis1/p21-an07.html


> 1 restlessness or feeling keyed up or on edge
> 2 being easily fatigued
> 3 difficulty concentrating or mind going blank
> 4 irritability
> 5 muscle tension
> 6 sleep disturbance (difficulty falling or staying asleep, or restless unsatisfying sleep)


----------



## kincanucks

Give that person a rifle and put them on sentry better yet give them live ammunition and put them on the range.  Sweet Mother of all Good Gods.


----------



## Zoomie

Original poster composed this message Sept '04 - I wonder how he is feeling today - it has most definately been a year.


----------



## aesop081

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Original poster composed this message Sept '04 - I wonder how he is feeling today - it has most definately been a year.



I'm betting he's all anxious about it !!


----------



## Pte_Martin

nice one!


----------



## kincanucks

Number 3 hit him hard and he can't remember his post.


----------



## S McPhee

I experienced the same issue and was advised to re-apply after six consecutive months of not taking any anti-depressent medication (I was on Paxil for a small problem with anxiety attacks).  It is now re-apply time and am hoping things go good this time.


----------



## medicineman

Hmmm - Signs and Symptoms basically fit pretty much everyone I know pre - caffiene in teh morning.

MM


----------



## Hadrian

I have a question, that might fall under an anxiety disorder medical category: 

When i was having my medical, i was asked to hold out my hands, they were slightly shaking. When i was asked about it i replied that i was nervous at the time. The med examiner was a woman...I was nearly naked...and my hands do noticeably tremble slightly when I am under pressure (it had been 4 hours since I'd had a smoke too).

I am just hoping that she did not write down any assumptions about this... Can assumptions like this be made, without the acknowledgment of an applicant...or w/o reference to medical history? 

It's just that it has been a while since my medical and i was told to expect a letter....I am trying to figure out what it could be. 

thanks


----------



## Guy. E

my first med exam was by a female WO. at the time i was nearly naked just like you (not particularly a problem for me) but i was wondering that medicals of that nature were supposed to be condusted by examiners of the same sex.


----------



## Blakey

Guy. E said:
			
		

> my first med exam was by a female WO. at the time i was nearly naked just like you (not particularly a problem for me) but i was wondering that medicals of that nature were supposed to be condusted by examiners of the same sex.


A little off topic here but...(and I'd also like to know the specifics behind this question)
Why would it matter if the physician/MA that was doing the physical/examination was a Male or Female?. Personally I couldn't give a rats ass, as long as they were competent. I have had female MA's inspect my nutsack...who cares. I guess I am only one in a few (both male and female) that have that point of view. They have there job to do, and I have mine.


----------



## beach_bum

I've been examined by both male and female Drs and have been treated by both male and female medics.  Who cares?  Get over it.  What are you going to do if one day out in the field (or overseas) you get injured and there is only a medic of the opposite sex there.  Tell them no thanks I'll wait?


----------



## Hadrian

All I was saying is that it is uncustomary for me to be near-naked in front of a woman(whom i do not know and did not meet at a bar) it added to my nervous state... all I'm worried about is that a note was  placed in my file reflecting my shaking hands.

All my question is, is: can an observation like this substantiate any perceived condition as pertains to my medical?


I am aware I will be far more awkward situations in the future...


----------



## Blakey

Hadrian:
Sorry if it sounded like I was 'commin aboard ya', didn't mean it to sound that way.


----------



## Guy. E

like i said, i didn't feel uncomfortable, i was just thinking that the CF in all its vast rules and regulations might have something different about that. thats all.


----------



## double0three

I read somewhere that if you are uncomfortable you can request a member of the same sex be present while you are getting your medical exam done, if the medical examiner is of the opposite sex.  However this probably only applies to females being examined by males, as there's not a lot of guys I know that would have a big problem with the ordeal (nervous I can understand, but thats different) ;P


----------



## beach_bum

While this may work in some situations, and I'm sure they will try to accomodate you if possible, beware this may not always be the case.  I have been places where I have been the only female, and I'm certain I'm not alone in that.


----------



## Armymedic

Guy. E said:
			
		

> like i said, i didn't feel uncomfortable, i was just thinking that the CF in all its vast rules and regulations might have something different about that. thats all.



Gee, you think wouldn't you? But you'd be wrong.

Ethical guidelines are such that is the patient is uncomfortable, then the examiner may get a witness of the same sex as the patient IF AVAILABLE, to ensure there is no impropriety done to the patient. It is to protect the examiner, not to comfort the patient.

You have as much right to request a examiner the same sex as you, as they do to tell you to pound salt when you do.

I hope you won't feel uncomfortable when you are severely injured and I have to cut ALL (and I literally mean all) your clothes off, and the surgical team who is going to save your life is all persons of the opposite sex.


----------



## Guy. E

Yes, thank you, i understand this quite well now. This question was just one of those curiosity, just the same as "Why are Navy DEU's Black and not Navy blue?"


----------



## Xoshua

Yup, got my letter today from my medical...  Says I can't join because I use to have panic attacks and was on zolof...  It hurts so much...  I can't give up, it's not the Canadian way...  Why...  I tried, i aced EVERYTHING!  The PT, the CFAT, the interview...  Damn past anxiety...  It says in bold...  "Please contact your CF recruting centre for the final decision concerning your application."  Why...  Please someone, is there any hope left?  I was so excited, I waited for the letter for weeks...  I get it and...  Negative...  I had my life planned out for once...  I knew what I wanted to be...  All I wanted was to go Infantry then maybe one day go special ops or sniper...  I don't have anxiety anymore...  So any hope?


----------



## Xoshua

Hello all.  I recieved my letter back and I got denied because of past anxiety and panic attacks.  It says in bold letters to contact my centre for my final decision.  I talked to my recruiter she said shes going to Meaford but keep her up to date about it and she will be on top of it.  So what is my chance of getting in now?  I won't give up hope and I feel a lot better since she's helping out.  Alright, thank you!


----------



## kincanucks

Xoshua said:
			
		

> Hello all.  I recieved my letter back and I got denied because of past anxiety and panic attacks.  It says in bold letters to contact my centre for my final decision.  I talked to my recruiter she said shes going to Meaford but keep her up to date about it and she will be on top of it.  So what is my chance of getting in now?  I won't give up hope and I feel a lot better since she's helping out.  Alright, thank you!



Unless something in the letter gives you some sort of solution for the future you are never getting in.  They only put "contact the CFRC/D for the final decision" in the letter so that the CFRC/D can tell you that until you can meet the medical standards of the CF there is nothing they can can do for you.  Good luck in whatever your future may bring you.


----------



## kincanucks

Xoshua said:
			
		

> Yup, got my letter today from my medical...  Says I can't join because I use to have panic attacks and was on zolof...  It hurts so much...  I can't give up, it's not the Canadian way...  Why...  I tried, i aced EVERYTHING!  The PT, the CFAT, the interview...  Damn past anxiety...  It says in bold...  "Please contact your CF recruting centre for the final decision concerning your application."  Why...  Please someone, is there any hope left?  I was so excited, I waited for the letter for weeks...  I get it and...  Negative...  I had my life planned out for once...  I knew what I wanted to be...  All I wanted was to go Infantry then maybe one day go special ops or sniper...  I don't have anxiety anymore...  So any hope?



Unless something in the letter gives you some sort of solution for the future you are never getting in.  They only put "contact the CFRC/D for the final decision" in the letter so that the CFRC/D can tell you that until you can meet the medical standards of the CF there is nothing they can can do for you.  Good luck in whatever your future may bring you.


----------



## Trinity

Maybe the army is right...


you,  anxious?

Well, you started a SECOND THREAD on the same topic.  I'd say you're still anxious.  
(incidentally, you got the same reply in both threads from Kincanucks)


Time for a LOCK.. on both..

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44346.0/topicseen.html


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Xoshua said:
			
		

> Yup, got my letter today from my medical...  Says I can't join because I use to have panic attacks and was on zolof...  It hurts so much...  I can't give up, it's not the Canadian way...  Why...  I tried, i aced EVERYTHING!  The PT, the CFAT, the interview...  Damn past anxiety...  It says in bold...  "Please contact your CF recruting centre for the final decision concerning your application."  Why...  Please someone, is there any hope left?  I was so excited, I waited for the letter for weeks...  I get it and...  Negative...  I had my life planned out for once...  I knew what I wanted to be...  All I wanted was to go Infantry then maybe one day go special ops or sniper...  I don't have anxiety anymore...  So any hope?



Maybe you got turned down because you post the same way that William Shatner talks?  He seems pretty nutty too.


----------



## Xoshua

Lol wow didn't mean to make it sound that bad...  I posted one time on a past form, but I swear I edited it.  I'm not to good with the forums yet, but the good news is, I'm still in hopes reach...  Talked to my recruiters and I forgot to put "past anxiety" they thought it was present.  No I don't talk like William Shatner. Or. However. You. Spell. His. Name.   Lol, but I was just worried it wasn't going to work.  Good doing buisness!


----------



## KStew

I guess I've got to resurrect this topic now. I've also had generalized anxiety in the past. I haven't had any problems with it for years. I just got off the medication (effexor, and I was on the lowest possible dose), and still have not had problems, they were irrational fears which I have since talked myself out of. My question is this - Do the CF doctors go through your medical records from your family physician, or are you simply given forms for your family physician to fill out? Would there be any way to hide the fact that I have had past anxiety disorders? If people who have had asthma in the past simple require a letter stating they don't have it any more, I see no reason why having anxiety when I was 9 years old should affect my entry now at age 22.
Anyway if anyone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Yrys

(Civy here ) I would say : please contact your CF recruting centre
for informations. And all threads that I'v read here say that hiding ain't good.


----------



## Sig_Des

KStew said:
			
		

> Would there be any way to hide the fact that I have had past anxiety disorders?



No. And I would highly suggest you promptly stow any thoughts you have of hiding anything that may negatively affect your application.

1) You'll find yourself in much ca-ca if it's found that you purposefully witheld information, and 

2) if you'll hide things to get in, you may in the future hide things to keep you in. It is not the kind of personality trait we want with us.

Now, if it is no longer a problem, and you do not require the benefit of drugs to function. You will get a form from the medical section of the Recruiting center once it's found that you had a disorder...you will take said form to your family Doctor.  If your doctor signs the section stating that they do not believe that you require the benefit of medication to perform duties that may include the use of firearms, explosives, and heavy machinery, then you bring that form back to the recruiting center medical section, and they send it along with your file, and you should be good to go.

Best of luck


----------



## KStew

Ok, I don't want to hide information, I just wasn't sure if there was any way I could ever get in if I had anxiety disorders in the past. My doctor knows I haven't had any problems with it for a very long time, so I'm sure she wouldn't have a problem signing off on that. Thanks.


----------



## ronnychoi

I get diarrhea, heartburn, acid indegestion, from drinking too much beer, which in turn gives me performance anxiety thus blotting my performance. So I generally have anxiety after the weekend, maybe I should drink responsibly if I know I have work to do. That should take care of it. Heh.  >


-Choi


----------



## Franko

ronnychoi said:
			
		

> I get diarrhea, heartburn, acid indegestion, from drinking too much beer, which in turn gives me performance anxiety thus blotting my performance. So I generally have anxiety after the weekend, maybe I should drink responsibly if I know I have work to do. That should take care of it. Heh.  >
> 
> 
> -Choi



ronnychoi,

PM inbound.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## KStew

With regards to having been on a medication, etc. Does anyone know if the rules are more strict for regular force, or reserve?


----------



## kincanucks

KStew said:
			
		

> With regards to having been on a medication, etc. Does anyone know if the rules are more strict for regular force, or reserve?



The recruiting medical standards are the same for the Res F and the Reg F.

HH


----------



## mml

hello,

I searched for information on this  on the forums but found nothing specific.

I am 25 years  old  and have been on  effexor for anxiety but am discussing with (especially effexor and etc)my doctor to come off of them.

I plan on applying for the ROTP Program to go  to a authorized University for Nursing. 

Are  the guidelines in terms of these medications an acceptance an different than people on the frontlines??


Also from my understanding when I go and fill out my application   with the CF  they will ask what or if any meds I am on at the time.   Would it be benifical when I  go up to   fill out my application  to have a note from my doctor that I was on  effexor for anxiety for 1 year and am off of it and wont effect my ability in the CF? Or do they have a specific paperwork  for  your doctor to fill out and then bring back to them?

Also  even if people put they had no meds taken or conditions the CF would still check with your DR anyway .....


Thanks,

Melanie


----------



## Keebler

they have specific forms you need filled out by your doctor, be honest with the medical team and they will send you away with the form to return to them completed by your doc. I had to have one filled out for a similar medication that i took two years ago and have been off for a year and a half.


----------



## kincanucks

_Also  even if people put they had no meds taken or conditions the CF would still check with your DR anyway ....._
Don't even think about lying.

You don't need to mention anything about medication or health conditions until you are doing your recruiting medical.  The recruiters cannot talk to you about anything medically related.  The medical personnel will supply you with any documentation that you may need to have filled out.  _Are  the guidelines in terms of these medications an acceptance an different than people on the frontlines??_ ???? missing some letters???? The CF has specific medical recruiting standards and the people in the CF now have passed those standards so stop worrying about what is happening to others and concentrate on getting yourself getting in and good luck with that.


----------



## mml

Hey,

Thanks  for the response guys and gals. I wouldnt even think about hiding it. For a number of reason  first one being that they  will find out,2nd these rules they seem tothink are put in place for the safety of people entering and 3rd I am not ashamed of my medical condition (many nurses in publis hospitals suffer from it while practicing). 

I  should mention that I am not worried as someone suggested about what other guidline are in terms of medical  I was just wondering are they all teh same across the board and what  to expect.


Thank you all  for your answers,

Have a good day.

Melanie


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hello everyone!

I have read a lot of stories on this site, and I think that my story might help others as well.

I have applied to my local unit in September, and everything was going smoothly until the medical exam. 
It was expected as I had a spinal surgery 2 years ago and a diagnosed anxiety issue.

I have to say that I thought that my back was going to be the biggest obstacle in the recruiting process… but actually my anxiety is. 

I am a very honest person and when I did the medical exam, I said everything I knew about my health. I told them that I grew up in an unstable environment (to say the least) and that it made me a little emotionally insecure in my love relationship. I told them that last summer I asked my family doctor if my anxiety symptoms were amplified by the birth control pills that I have been taking for many years. And my family doctor answered: “if you have anxiety symptoms there is medication that can help…” and I tried for a month to take Seroquel 25 mg once a day… 

I am young, intelligent, and healthy and I realized that taking this medication was helping me in only one way… it was keeping me more calm and relaxed. Therefore I went back to the doctor and told him that by exercising and meditating on a regular basis, it would be a better way to achieve the same results… and he said absolutely. I stopped taking the medication and stick to the plan. Since then I am doing great and my doctor and I don’t even talk about it anymore… it is over.

After the medical exam I had a couple of forms to bring to my family doctor and he cleared me right away on the anxiety, because he knows that it has nothing to do with my professional life. And I thought that would be enough for Ottawa to let me in.

But I just received a letter from Ottawa requesting a psychiatrist evaluation!!!
I am very surprised… because I have never seen one before and it is kind of drastic!!!

So the point is that now I have to go back to see my family doctor and get a referral to go see a psychiatrist… I have been on the phone all day yesterday and every hospital has a waiting list of about 8 months… even if it is just for an evaluation. My other option is to go to a private clinic and pay for it myself… but they say it would cost about 1000$.  

I have to admit that I was chocked by the letter yesterday, but I am over it already… 
I mean, there is no way around it, I have to do it, and I will try to find a way to do it asap. 

So here was my medical story… I will keep you posted, 
And for everybody else stuck in medical… remember… “That which does not kill you makes you stronger” Neitzsche  ;D


Application Date: September 16, 2008
First Contact: September 29, 2008
CFAT: October 2, 2008 
Medical: October 9, appointment for medical exam
November 3, 2008 submitted all required documents
November 24, 2008 letter from Ottawa requesting a psychiatrist evaluation
Currently waiting to see a psychiatrist


----------



## Snafu-Bar

I'm not sure if this helps or not, but have you thought about going to a walk in clinic and see if they have a referral available. 

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Actually I was able to get an emergency appointment with my family doctor this afternoon....  ;D how lucky!!!


----------



## PMedMoe

And just tell them everything you stated here.  You seem to have your issues under control without medication.  Good luck!


----------



## abo

Ya those letters can be real downers. Just when you think youve jumped through all the hoops another comes and hits you in the face. But at most it will just slow you down  ;D


----------



## Marshall

Its good that you told them everything truthfully though. I am glad you were able to get an appointment now instead of 8 months down the road, waiting that long would destroy my mind.. ha


----------



## the_girlfirend

;D Well, actually the appointment yesterday was only to get the referral... in order to have the privilege to be on the 8 months waiting list...:rofl:

 ;D By the time I get an appointment... I WILL be out of my mind :cam:  :blotto:


----------



## Marshall

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> ;D Well, actually the appointment yesterday was only to get the referral... in order to have the privilege to be on the 8 months waiting list...:rofl:
> 
> ;D By the time I get an appointment... I WILL be out of my mind :cam:  :blotto:



Ah I misread then sorry.

Well, by the sounds of it you are OK in the other aspects so at least you have a fairly good chance after all this is done? But you never know I suppose. I just have to wait until February to get my fate of Officer decided.. and thats long enough for me haha. (and if by chance I am rejected, NCM it is for awhile ) So I wish you all the mental power you need to not go insane... I do not know if I could personally do it.. but I am paranoid half the time with that sort of thing. Good luck.


----------



## the_girlfirend

It is funny because when I received the letter the first thing my boyfriend said to me is: "are you sure you want to do this? you don't have to..."
And it was wierd when he said that because giving up was just not an option in my head... so I guess I am doing the right thing 
I am still making phone calls and trying to get an emergency appointment with a psychiatrist... we will see how it goes, but I have a good feeling.

Good luck to you as well Marshall 
stay in touch


----------



## LoKe

I was denied for anxiety issues as well.  I went to my family doctor and he asked me some questions, took my BP and a few other things.  Now I'm 9 months in, on my QL3's course and doing just fine.

Good luck to you.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey!

Thought I would update the post a little... 
I have to say that I have made so many phone calls and giving my name and number everywhere in case of cancellations... 
I was able to find a psychiatrist who could make an appointment with me next friday Dec 19... I just can't believe it  
I hope that it won't be cancelled or moved my, request is not a priority at all for them... fingers crossed. 
Well, sometimes when you work hard... you get somewhere... let's pray now!  ;D


----------



## the_girlfirend

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

I am so happy! Just back form the psychiatrist... I am not a psycho!  :blotto:

He said he would send me the evaluation by the mail so I can bring it to the CFRC. 
He said that I am a little anxious, but that I really do not need medication, that there should not be any restrictions on my future in the CF, and that no follow up is required. 

DONE!


----------



## mssdonna

Way to go tg,

let me know when you get your call for BMQ.....it would be really funny if we ended up in BMQ at the same time.


----------



## abo

Haha, good stuff. Getting closer.


----------



## forza_milan

That is great news! You looked at the hurdle, sized it up and took it on. There will always be obstacles but it's a great feeling to take one down and be stronger for the next one. Good luck!


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hello everyone!

little update...

I went to the recruiting center this morning to drop off the psychiatrist evaluation. 
But I was told that my file had been closed (not medically fit) and that they were not waiting for any documents  :deadhorse:
According to the lady at the CFRC, I will have to re apply... not sure what it means, but considering that I have worked really hard to get this evaluation... I thought that they were at least waiting for it. She said she would give it to the medical section. But I do not understand the point of closing my file so quickly.

Does anyone know if that is a standard procedure to close a file while waiting for a specialist evaluation?

Application Date: September 16, 2008
First Contact: September 29, 2008
CFAT: October 2, 2008
Medical: October 9, 2008, request more info from family doctor
  November 3, 2008 submitted all required documents
  November 24, 2008 letter from Ottawa requesting a psychiatrist evaluation
*** apparently my file was closed on November 26***
  December 19, 2008 Psychiatrist appointment
  January 5, 2009, submitted the psychiatrist evaluation 

According to the info I have, my file was closed when the letter from Ottawa was received, but I do not understand why, because the letter was only saying: We need more info to know if you are medically fit for the military. But at the same time somebody closed my file with an "not medically fit" mention.  ???

Please let me know if any of you know if that is standard procedure, or why a file can be closed like that.

Thank you for your help 
(when you start saying to yourself: "What else can possibly go wrong?") :rofl:


----------



## abo

That doesn't sound like standard procedure. I would guess the med staff just made a mistake. If you can, drop by the RC and show the medstaff your letter from ottawa. 

Oh and keep a photocopy of that psych evaluation for yourself.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Just want to say that I got a call today... I am now medically fit.  
I still have to reapply but it is only a matter of paperwork...
One step closer.


----------



## Lil_T

Awesome - great work!!


----------



## missmague

Congrates - I bet you are so relieved!!! 

Good luck with the redoing all the paperwork - let us know when you get an Offer


----------



## Oil Can

I have over 37 years total CF experience (yes I am retired) and have seen numerous applications like yours. My advice, Don't tell them anything that will compromise your application(s). Anxiety issues, low stress tolerance, family situation, mental state, pot-smoking, etc, etc. "They" don't want anymore complications to any applications then you do, so DON'T tell them anything you don't want to explain later. The rest you will figure out as time in marches on.


----------



## muskrat89

> Anxiety issues, low stress tolerance, family situation, mental state, pot-smoking, etc, etc. "They" don't want anymore complications to any applications then you do, so DON'T tell them anything you don't want to explain later.



That may have been the case 37 years ago, but it is not the case now. If you want to offer legitimate advice, fine. Please don't encourage people to lie/withhold information during the application process.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Oil Can said:
			
		

> I have over 37 years total CF experience (yes I am retired) and have seen numerous applications like yours. My advice, Don't tell them anything that will compromise your application(s). Anxiety issues, low stress tolerance, family situation, mental state, pot-smoking, etc, etc. "They" don't want anymore complications to any applications then you do, so DON'T tell them anything you don't want to explain later. The rest you will figure out as time in marches on.



So your profile says you're 50 and you state you have over 37 years experience. Joined the CF before you were 13 eh? We don't counsel people here to go against policy or withhold relevant info when asked for it. Someone joins and doesn't tell us a potentially serious problem, then it manifests itself in the middle of a fire fight and people get needlessly killed. Keep your bad advice to yourself, perhaps find somewhere else to hang around. We don't need bitter ex types showing people how to skive the rules. I'm not at a computer that will allow me to introduce you to the Warning Sytem, else you'd be on it.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Oil Can

I'm not suggesting an applicant withhold pertinent medical information that would enable anyone to get killed nor skive the rules. What I am saying is, everyone has personal issues - why compromise your application with over qualify an area of your life that you consider personal. I'm not talking Spina Bifida, chronic medicated depression, etc. But lesser issues. Now that I read my previous thread it does sound a little "ol fartish". 
BTW, I have read your Warning System rules and no I don't think these posts qualify for R/W. Everything I have stated here I have experienced during my career. I simply don't want people to get the idea the CF embarkation is like going to Disney Land. It's a real tough world out there and the CF members I have served with have held up with pride, honour and in my mind special distinction. 

Just to clear up my career math, 12 to 18 years old I was in cadets, then Reg force from 18 to 50. So you where close at 13. 

Anyway I will take my foot out of my mouth now.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey all,

So I decided to do a bit of a journal chronicling my way from fat man to soldier. I figured this Personal Stories section could help get my thoughts out, gain more information, and maybe even inspire someone in the future. I have yet to submit my application into the Recruitment Office, however I write my CFAT in 2 days.

I've always thought of joining the military. When I was younger, I'm 25 now, I was in the Cadets for three days, my grandmother (who I was raised and living with) wouldn't allow me to as she was PO'd at my uncle who 'left her for the military'. At 14, parents control you. I went through a bout with depression, was medicated for a few years, did a stint in the hospital and six years after quitting the pills, here I am as normal as anyone can be. That was my primary worry about joining the military. After a talk with my doctor, he said he wouldn't hesitate to sign the papers and even added that as far as our imperfect species goes, I'm as perfect as the next guy. So if anyone reads this who may have questions or concerns about teenage angst or parents who thought you needed meds because you grew up during the Ritalin Era, you are as healthy as you choose to live and don't let anything hold you back from your dreams.

Back to my 'personal story'.
  I have two beautiful daughters under 3-years old, a beautiful stay-at-home wife, but a fledging career in a Call Center. 4 weeks ago, I made the decision to pursue a military career. I am still at least 3 months away from turning in my Application (hoping for late December/Early January since the trades don't open til April). As mentioned above, I write my CFAT in two days. 
 One month ago, I was (still am) a Call Center worker. I was 5'11, 230lbs (definitely not muscle nor anything that resembles muscle), poor cardio, horrible eating habits, too much Tim Hortons (Extra Large Triple Triples)... you name it. I almost forgot, a heavy smoker as well.
That, my friends, was a month ago.
I started a daily regiment of getting up at 6am instead of 9am. Going to the gym or walking around a lake near my house. The lake takes about 35mins to walk around at about 2.6-2.8km. I started briskly walking around said lake or pond. First off at 35mins, increasing speed over the gradual 4 weeks, and doing it now in about 25mins. Changing my eating habits to more veggies and fruits, less fattening foods and calories, I have seen a weight decrease of 15lbs. *15lbs!!!* I've went down a pant size even. I'm a mesomorph, I carry weight evenly so my face even lightened a bit, down to a chin and a half. 4 weeks ago I could barely do 5 push-ups, I can now cruise properly to 20. This is thanks to light weights at the gym, less weight more reps. Same with sit-ups. Fat got in the way. I cut back on smoking from almost a pack a day to sometimes 2 sometimes 5 a day. Not quit yet, but getting there. The patch didn't work for me, but my will to get into the military is. The most important part about starting to work out is cardio. Doing the light weights helps a tad with cardio as well as helping define and tone muscles (more reps). I do 15mins on the Crosstrainer 4 days aweek, and to measure in speed, roughly moving at 9kph. I'll be starting swimming in lieu of the gym on Wednesdays for an hour or so. My hope, is maybe to document my journey through the recruitment process and all the way to BMQ if possible. Its never too late.

Starting out
Weight- 230lbs
Push-ups- 5
Sit-ups- 5 proper

Today
Weight- 212lbs
Push-ups- 20
Sit-ups- 15proper


----------



## Mudshuvel

Just to add, the three professions I have been looking into, not restricting myself to, are Aerospace Control Operator, Communicator Research Operator, and Refrigeration and Mechanical Systems Technician.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks for the encouragement Rolland.

It has been a long road, just walked in from the gym a few minutes ago. I weigh myself every morning before I begin, and I have dropped another 4lbs from Friday morning. Muscles are starting to show definition so seeing results this quick gives me even more incentive.

As for the CFAT, on the practice test I scored very well except for the maths. I've never been the strongest at numbers, but have been plugging away on math.com. I'll give an update tomorrow after my CFAT is done. Do we see results that day, do you know?

Thanks again.


----------



## RabbitSwiftness

I would heavily suggest you do Crunches instead of sit-ups, as far as preventing any back damage/spinal wear.

As far as test results, they literally will print out the results and take you to a room to go over the results. Good luck with your test.!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crunch_%28exercise%29


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thank you for the tip rabbit.

I am doing crunches, I guess I always assumed crunches and sit ups were the same, but no thanks to your wiki link, I see the subtle difference.

After I get home from work I'm going to _crunch_ through some math.com. I know that 'don't ask, don't tell' about the content, however, is the math on the practice test a good example of what is on the actual CFAT?


----------



## RabbitSwiftness

Americans do a Similar test and there are a lot of examples of the questions they do if you spend time googling, it's not so dissimilar.  The bigger issue is you will need to time management. Try to sleep well, I sort of was unable to sleep(nervous) and did the test on 24+hrs of no sleep... luckily I love doing Tests and exams and am good at math...


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey all.

Here's my first official update. I went into the recruitment center to write my CFAT. Although portions of it were by far difficult, not much of a mathematician, I am eligible for all trades! So now my journey has taken an extraordinary step forward towards bringing in my application for January. 

Now that math is taking a backseat, my only worry is my medical history due to the _*Ritalin Era of every hyper kid must have ADHD*_ and the repercussions and prescriptions handed trying to correct the issue for giving anti-anxiety meds to a kid who didn't have anxiety issues... Lets hope the CF accept my doctor's note. _Stay tuned..._  iper:


----------



## Mudshuvel

Fitness Update!

Weight- 209lbs
Pushups- 25
Crunches- 30


----------



## MMSS

Keep with it my friend. When I was applying in 2004 I dropped 40-50lbs (not a smoker but enjoy eating WAY too much.) Unfortunately since then I have packed them back on  Back to the gym for me.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks for the encouragement all. I won't be satisfied with my health until I can jog continuously for 5km. Any tips would be greatly appreciated concerning cardio-improving regiments etc. I have the work out part done, its just the actual running outside that I'm finding the most difficult. I can go 3km on a crosstrainer at 10kph, but I'm be damned if I can go .2kms outside.


----------



## desert_rat

Mudshuvel;

not sure where you are located, but check out if you have a Running Room in the vicinity...they have classes going all the time (Learn to run, 5k, 10k, half marathon, marathon) at all their locations plus running groups that you can go along with (based on where you're at for distance etc.) at least a couple days a week. It's been working for me


----------



## Final

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouragement all. I won't be satisfied with my health until I can jog continuously for 5km. Any tips would be greatly appreciated concerning cardio-improving regiments etc. I have the work out part done, its just the actual running outside that I'm finding the most difficult. I can go 3km on a crosstrainer at 10kph, but I'm be damned if I can go .2kms outside.



I read on this forum about someone trying the podcast "Couch to 5k".  It's basically an interval training program.  I've tried it myself, and I've found it quite useful.  So yeah, I'd suggest you try that and then just find a pace to works for you and keep to the program.  If you don't have a way to play the podcast, Its simple sets.  The first week consists of 60 second runs to 90 second walks for 8 sets.


----------



## Mudshuvel

I have an iPod I should be able to play it on. I'll take a gander. Thanks


----------



## Final

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> I have an iPod I should be able to play it on. I'll take a gander. Thanks


Of course, I hope it helps you too.  As well as the podcast there is an app for "Couch to 5k".  The app allows you to play your own music while the podcast applies its own.  Depends on what you like, but you should consider both.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Was able to continuously cruise on the elliptical for 30mins at speeds of 10kph to 11kph. Starting the Couch to 5k podcast tonight. There are some crazy raccoons out lately so if you don't hear an update tonight I more or less contracted rabies


----------



## NSDreamer

If you're in the Halifax region of NS, send me a PM I'm always looking for people to run with and I'll help with your training if you're interested!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Moncton, NB, haha, little ways away but that would have been good.

Roadtrip, haha


----------



## Final

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Was able to continuously cruise on the elliptical for 30mins at speeds of 10kph to 11kph. Starting the Couch to 5k podcast tonight. There are some crazy raccoons out lately so if you don't hear an update tonight I more or less contracted rabies


Raccoons make running fun!  See, If they don't attack, you have something to look at and awe at! AND WHEN THEY DO ATTACK, You will learn to run faster and farther.  win win!

But I look forward to your update.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Funny I had this discussion.

Last night, I went for a walk on a dimly lit trail with my ex-girlfriend.

Something started moving around in the bushes, then there was massive splashing under the small walking bridge we were on.

I started booting it out of the woods, was about a 2-minute run from the parking lot.

This was minutes after telling her if zombies came after us I was tripping her.

She wasn't impressed.


----------



## OldSolduer

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Funny I had this discussion.
> 
> Last night, I went for a walk on a dimly lit trail with my ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Something started moving around in the bushes, then there was massive splashing under the small walking bridge we were on.
> 
> I started booting it out of the woods, was about a 2-minute run from the parking lot.
> 
> This was minutes after telling her if zombies came after us I was tripping her.
> 
> She wasn't impressed.



Zombies!!! Where??


----------



## George Wallace

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Funny I had this discussion.
> 
> Last night, I went for a walk on a dimly lit trail with my ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Something started moving around in the bushes, then there was massive splashing under the small walking bridge we were on.
> 
> I started booting it out of the woods, was about a 2-minute run from the parking lot.
> 
> This was minutes after telling her if zombies came after us I was tripping her.
> 
> She wasn't impressed.



I take it you beat her in the run out of the woods.

In this Lesson you have been taught the proper Drill on Contact with a Black Bear. ...... never be the slowest runner.


----------



## OldSolduer

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I take it you beat her in the run out of the woods.
> 
> In this Lesson you have been taught the proper Drill on Contact with a Black Bear. ...... never be the slowest runner.



As opposed to THE Black Bear.....where you initiate contact!!


----------



## Mudshuvel

She plays rugby, is a teacher now, I'm a 'trying not to be overweight' military hopeful'. I figured she was right behind me.

At least she let me hide in her car.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Fitness Update!

Weight- 208lbs
Pushups- 25
Crunches- 30

Slowly but surely.

I should add my running achievements. However, that would be blank


----------



## Mudshuvel

Just putting this in here more for my reference as a 'check list' to show how long its personally taking me for everything:

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 3: ATIS TECH
Application Date: Bringing it in January 3rd, 2011
First Contact: -
Aptitude Test- October 13th, 2010
Med, first interview completed: -
Assessment Centre completed: -
PT Test completed:
Interview completed :
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Final

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Funny I had this discussion.
> 
> Last night, I went for a walk on a dimly lit trail with my ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Something started moving around in the bushes, then there was massive splashing under the small walking bridge we were on.
> 
> I started booting it out of the woods, was about a 2-minute run from the parking lot.
> 
> This was minutes after telling her if zombies came after us I was tripping her.
> 
> She wasn't impressed.


You know, She may not be impressed now but if they really do attack she won't have time to not be impressed with you..so..a lose now but later...a WIN!!!!  So..yeah!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Final, I like your train of thought, ahaha.


----------



## Final

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Final, I like your train of thought, ahaha.


I highly suggest you don't tell her that train of thought..well..I mean you could..but I'm thinking you'd prefer to keep your body in one piece.


----------



## Searyn

it might put a new spin on the term "impact training"


----------



## Mudshuvel

So, I've been really busy the last week, however that has not stopped me from going to the gym. Finally started my couch to 5k regiment (thanks guys) and successfully completed week 1 day 1. By the end of it my chest was really tight, but I've been cutting back on the smoking and it was -5 out. I'm not even turning in my application til I can do 2.5km so wish me luck until week 5 which is the 2.5 km portion.


----------



## Final

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> So, I've been really busy the last week, however that has not stopped me from going to the gym. Finally started my couch to 5k regiment (thanks guys) and successfully completed week 1 day 1. By the end of it my chest was really tight, but I've been cutting back on the smoking and it was -5 out. I'm not even turning in my application til I can do 2.5km so wish me luck until week 5 which is the 2.5 km portion.


Congratulations man!  The more you do the better it'll get.  Just takes time~

I'm being the same as you, in the fact that I'm applying after I can run that 2.4km in the allotted time frame.


----------



## Mudshuvel

You never know Final, if you apply around the same time I do and our trades open up, we could end up huffing our way through BMQ together!


----------



## Final

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> You never know Final, if you apply around the same time I do and our trades open up, we could end up huffing our way through BMQ together!


Never know, But it'd be cool.  I'm thinking of around December-January for applying (And going for Infantry).


----------



## Mudshuvel

Applying around the same time frame, told by my Recruiter that January would be preferred. Going for Aerospace Control Operator, ATIS Technician, Communication Research Operator or the last of my top 5 Plumbing or Refrigeration.

Crossing my fingers.

I heard from an ex-recruiter that openings for AC Op are rare, anyone care to share some insight/experience with that?


----------



## Final

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Applying around the same time frame, told by my Recruiter that January would be preferred. Going for Aerospace Control Operator, ATIS Technician, Communication Research Operator or the last of my top 5 Plumbing or Refrigeration.
> 
> Crossing my fingers.
> 
> I heard from an ex-recruiter that openings for AC Op are rare, anyone care to share some insight/experience with that?


Some pretty cool jobs there, Hopefully you do get your top choices!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: COMM RSCH
Trade Choice 3: *Plumbing and Heating Technician*
Application Date: *November 4th, 2010*
First Contact: -
Aptitude Test- October 13th, 2010
Med, first interview completed: -
Assessment Centre completed: -
PT Test completed:
Interview completed :
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## Mudshuvel

Current job changes have forced me to expedite my process. Putting the necessary docs in sooner via the Online Application to get the ball rolling. I haven't lost my job, but like a lot of other civvie jobs, recession or whatever they are calling it is turning the company I work for upside down. Stay tuned.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Fitness Update!

Weight- 209lbs
Pushups- 35
Crunches- 50

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: PH Tech
Trade Choice 3: Sig Ops
Application Date: *December 1st, 2010* Invited to bring my application in
First Contact: -
Aptitude Test- October 13th, 2010
Med, first interview completed: -
Assessment Centre completed: -
PT Test completed:
Interview completed :
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## bakir

Hi
I read your post,and woundring why did you choose AC operator not AEC officer,and do you think that there is a big difference between them,


----------



## George Wallace

bakir said:
			
		

> Hi
> I read your post,and woundring why did you choose AC operator not AEC officer,and do you think that there is a big difference between them,



One is a NCM and the other is an officer.  He is not applying to become an officer.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Fitness Update!

Weight- 203lbs
Pushups- 40
Crunches- 60

Recruiting Centre: Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: *ATIS Tech* (changed back to ATIS Tech)
Trade Choice 3: *AVS Tech* (PH Tech will not be open)
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contact: -
Aptitude Test- October 13th, 2010
Med, first interview completed: -
Assessment Centre completed: -
Interview completed :
Position Offered:
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## MPwannabe

You're doing great, keep up the good work. I'm not sure how fast you're going to get in, because this time of year tends to be pretty slow. Good luck on your application!


----------



## Lost1

hmm we sound alot alike.. just not in the same order
(sorry if this seems like thread jacking)

I have been considering joining the army for over a year and much more seriously now... 
I'm 23 years old  6' 4" tall
at the start of this year I quit smoking (nicorette gum)
over the past 3-4 months I went from 255 pounds to now 211 pounds and now I want to train harder... no money for gym soo that means nice winter biking and walking possibly running 

anyways, awesome progress, good luck with everything and I think you should make quitting smoking a higher priority, it really helps


----------



## Mudshuvel

Spoke with the RC today to change a contact number, they confirmed I should be getting my interview and medical around Jan 16th.

@Lost1

Going to retry quitting smoking again (man its hard)

I'm at 205lbs now and staying put there. Cardio is always a challenge but it is gradually improving.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Going to retry quitting smoking again (man its hard)


I've heard it said quitting smoking is, in a lot of ways, harder than quitting heroin (I stand to be corrected by medical types), so keep trying.


----------



## Mudshuvel

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I've heard it said quitting smoking is, in a lot of ways, harder than quitting heroin (I stand to be corrected by medical types), so keep trying.



Thank you for your words of encouragement all, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Final

If you think you can do it, You sure can.  It just takes restraint and all that other stuff *Won't pretend to know what it's like to quit smoking*.

But you have a goal, And I'm sure nothing will stand in its way.


----------



## TheBeatles193

Congrat on your progress thus far! I was in a similar situation. I made up my mind last year to join, but knew I needed to get in shape desperately. So, I forced myself to go to the gym 2-4 times a week (It can be hard, right?) and it has paid off! Good luck, I'm sure you can do it!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey boys and girls,

Calling tomorrow (January 5th) to see when my interview and medical will take place. The recruiter initially told me the week of Jan 17th, now just need to work out which day so I can ensure I have time off work. Took a break from the gym for a few weeks. Muscle fatigue hit me hard and I had to move/have Christmas. Would have started back up yesterday, but Moncton got smoked by a storm and I live 20mins from town. As mentioned, I had 'depression' issues in the past, however my Doctor wrote a letter for me to provide the Med. Examiner at the RC with her own recommendation that I am no doubt fit for service. Its on her professional letterhead, and although I don't expect it to go into my file, I hope that it helps to prove that I am not a danger to myself nor anyone I will ever serve with. I understand that January is slow as far as progression of applications (or so I've heard), does anyone have any personal experience with when Credit Checks, References checks should be done?


----------



## Lost1

good job on the progress dude, its inspiring.

how are you doing with quitting smoking? I know it can be hell

oh and what kind checks/references  need to be done?  ( I have nothing to hide I'm just curious)


----------



## BrandonSharp

Lost1 said:
			
		

> oh and what kind checks/references  need to be done?  ( I have nothing to hide I'm just curious)



They call your references to find out about your character, whether you're a reliable, generally good person. 
Also, your credit history is checked (to make sure you're not running from $30000 of debt or a Mob loan shark) along with your criminal history, for the obvious reason.


----------



## Lare

Lost1 said:
			
		

> good job on the progress dude, its inspiring.
> 
> how are you doing with quitting smoking? I know it can be hell
> 
> oh and what kind checks/references  need to be done?  ( I have nothing to hide I'm just curious)



What 89Sharp said, for most people. However if you've moved to Canada from elsewhere, or have lived outside the country for 6 months+ (i believe), then the background check section of your application can take quite a bit longer.

For me, after i did my CFAT/medical/interview, roughly 2weeks, they started in on the ERC, medical history stuffs. They only called my first reference, and since i have never lived outside BC, and haven't commited any crimes, the entire ERC went extremely quick. Ditto for the medical. 

So if you have no medical problems, haven't lived outside the country, and don't have a criminal record, i really wouldn't worry about all the background stuff they check. Once you get the big three done its basically a hurry up and wait thing (the wise will tell you to use this time to get as physically fit as you can, don't simply aim for the minimum.)

Hope this was mildly helpful, and good luck to you guys!

PS: Ive officially-completely-for-real-this-time-quit smoking more times than i can count in the year or so since Ive applied, Ive given up until i get that call, and then probably again a week before basic, then possibly again once i get to basic..... Really regret not listening to that one... Everyone... That says smoking is bad for you!

Edit: Spellcheck fail.


----------



## ArmouredHopeful

Hey man, I gotta tell you, you're story has thrown one more gust under my wings. (As stated earlier, not trying to thread steal) I was roughly 300 lbs (over I believe) 12 months ago, currently at like 190-195, quit smoking cold turkey and have only had like 4 since, mostly at my best friends wedding ha! I go to write my CFAT tomorrow, working the graveyard right now, so I'm hoping it won't affect me. I had initially planned on getting this ball rolling in April, but an opportunity presented itself which ended in me signing up for the test tomorrow, will let you all know after it's done how it went, and I will be starting a "Progress Thread" as well. My choices are 1st:Armoured, 2nd: Artillery - Land, and 3rd: Infantry. Really hoping for Armoured though, went for a ride in a coyote when I was like 12 at an Airshow back home, and it was awesome!! I hope to hear more of your story, and look forward to having the opportunity to defend our great country beside you and the rest of our forces!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey everyone,

Thank you all for the kind words of encouragement and the like.

Went last week for my medical. Also spoke with the Sergeant concerning my Credit, which I passed.

As foreshadowed in my earlier posts, I got H-2 on my hearing, which is the minimum for my trades, and due to my 'background' with depression a decade ago, I need to present the form for my doctor to fill out. That was always my fear, my medical. Needless to say, my doctor will more than likely also write up a note saying I do not have ADHD, nor do I have recurrent depression which will help greatly, I hope. For my trades, I also need an eye exam plus tests for glaucoma and a blood test and urine test. I hope I don't have high cholesterol... any ideas anyone on what could fail me through my blood and pee?

I have to say as well, that I hope ALL of you who read my story and get inspired by it continue on. ArmouredHopeful, I hope you passed your CFAT, and if you don't get in shape prior to BMQ, they WILL get you in shape while there.

Tomorrow I go for my eye-exam and I need to get my hearing done again through civilian facets, I haven't had much time to troll recently, but I will definitely give you all an update once I see my doc on Monday!

Cheers all and good luck


----------



## Mudshuvel

So,

Eye exam went A OK. I also had my appointment with my Family Doctor who didn't get too too in depth on the form, but did mention that I am no threat to anything nor does she have a problem with me joining the forces or playing with grenades. However, since all the medications I was on were on a 'trial' basis, she put anxiety issues as diagnoses, treatment psychotherapy (not medications) with low chance of recurrence and no need for treatment as of 2005. Hopefully with that said and done, my medical will be complete.

Well, after my blood work and second audiogram. All in all it should be finalized by next Monday when I get my hearing done.


----------



## Mudshuvel

If anyone during the recruitment process went through something similar, in my case where I've been 'issue free' and medication-free for 5 years, won't they accept that? I'm just confused over the "1-year off meds".


----------



## infantryian

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> If anyone during the recruitment process went through something similar, in my case where I've been 'issue free' and medication-free for 5 years, won't they accept that? I'm just confused over the "1-year off meds".



I cant speak for you, because I think they handle it more or less on a case by case basis. I have been off my depression medication for about a year and a half now, not five years. I got a call about three weeks ago saying that my medical cleared. (I submitted it back in the beginning of September). 

My doctor indicated that I am no threat to myself or others, and I can handle weapons and explosives, but I had a low moderate risk of relapse. Yet they still accepted, so Good luck to you and stay positive.


----------



## Klitch

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> If anyone during the recruitment process went through something similar, in my case where I've been 'issue free' and medication-free for 5 years, won't they accept that? I'm just confused over the "1-year off meds".



What do you mean by the "1-year off meds"? I just wrote my CFAT and they told me I qualified for all the NCM jobs and my medical is on the 15th this month (going for NET-Comm). Im only 17 years old and have had pretty bad acne in the past, tried everything and nothing worked so I had enough and went to the doctor and he prescribed me Minocycline 100mg or something and that cleared most of it up, but im still on the meds and was wondering if I have to wait a year and thats what the "1-year off meds" is all about cause that would suck.


----------



## Klitch

Well, knowing first-hand what a face full of acne can do to your self-esteem, it sure as hell felt like an anti-depressant.


----------



## JMesh

Klitch said:
			
		

> What do you mean by the "1-year off meds"? I just wrote my CFAT and they told me I qualified for all the NCM jobs and my medical is on the 15th this month (going for NET-Comm). Im only 17 years old and have had pretty bad acne in the past, tried everything and nothing worked so I had enough and went to the doctor and he prescribed me Minocycline 100mg or something and that cleared most of it up, but im still on the meds and was wondering if I have to wait a year and thats what the "1-year off meds" is all about cause that would suck.



While people on here might be able to give you their opinions or their best guess, I would advise against taking this information at face value. The people here are (by and large) not recruiting centre staff, and some things will vary on a case by case basis. The best thing I can encourage you to do is get in contact with your recruiting centre and as to speak to the medical section staff. They will be able to give you accurate information, taking into consideration any unique considerations.


----------



## George Wallace

Klitch said:
			
		

> What do you mean by the "1-year off meds"?



As Stacked pointed out, you have to know the context of what was said.  The meds that that person was on, are not the meds that you were on.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey all,

it wasn't so much for the 'face value' of the information being given to me considering that, its actually a glimmer of hope knowing that (although in different circumstances) people have gone through similar to what I have and have been accepted into the Forces. I started looking into booking an appointment for a Psych Eval just for extra ammo in case Ottawa denies me. George, you are a wealth of information, so from what you've seen/experienced with the Forces, would you recommend just waiting to see if Ottawa sends the 'Medical Denied' paper before I blow my cash on a Psych or... I've tried speaking to the Med Tech here, there is only one and she travels between this CFRC and another one about 4 hours away, so reaching her has proved difficult. She didn't comment too much other than passing me the forms to bring to the doctor to sign. I understand that a doctor's note is a requirement, and my health and the safety of those I will serve with is of the utmost importance, but will the Med Examiners look at the notes from my doctor and also my file and see "Well, he was a confused 20year old, now he's a father of 2 and husband who has gotten his s#it together and his doctor signed an 'OK'" Do they look past the medical file in this regard? I would understand if they denied me, my intention walking into the Medical Exam was to give her my history, and I had'have no intention of deceiving anyone to get in. My doc thinks I'm fine, I feel as if I'm fine, former recruiters (family) wouldn't put their rep on the line to say I'm fine, if I'm not (they agree that it was time I should sign up). I'll prove to the Forces that I'm good to go if Ottawa says no. 

Everyone has something dwelling in their past that they're not proud of, I just hate mine affecting my future.

That was my rant. Phew.

As always, you are all an awesome wealth of information and an inspiration.


----------



## Senf

I suggest you wait for the response from Ottawa before going further.  They may give you a green light.  You won't spend your money on something they won't ask anyway.  If the give you the red light, you will always have time to do the psy evaluation and appeal the decision. Don't worry to much a about the whole case review process by Ottawa.  You don't control  that part and every case is different, so you can't draw conclusions from others.  Good luck.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks Senf. It wasn't so much looking for a path to follow, but more of an opinion to sway me either way. I'll wait to see what Ottawa says first. Thanks.

Now to fix my cholesterol...


----------



## Senf

For your cholesterol, change your eating habits, there is a lot of info on internet about that.  They are not testing that at medical unless you have been asked to do a blood test.  You should be good, unless it is a declared medical problem.  In that case, they may ask another paper form your doctor.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Yea, I have to do a blood test for my trade and cholesterol is one of those tests. I don't eat garbage foods by any mean nor do I 'believe' I have horrible cholesterol. I just worry about the little things here, lol.


----------



## Mudshuvel

So my file is on its way to Ottawa. According to my medical file, I'm an H-2 for hearing, V-1 despite the fact my left eye is a little weak so I wear glasses. CV-1... Blood work came back clean, urine is good, but the only thing I may have failed is my cholesterol.
Mind you, my overall cholesterol is good, my bad cholesterol is low, also good, but my good cholesterol is a little low which means my trigycerides are a little high. Haven't seen my doctor yet, but my mother is a nurse who run blood work and she told me that it could have been as little as something I ate the day before that its easy to bring those two to normal. She also stated that its the 'bad' cholesterol people normally look for.
Has anyone experienced this? Could it hinder my application?
Will put another update up when I get the results next week. Keep safe everyone.


----------



## NavyHopeful

I recently had to do the blood tests for my Navy application as well.  Everything came back as normal with the only exception being my bilirubin was a 2 or 3 points higher than normal.  My doctor said it was likely because I was fasting for the other blood tests.  If you check your cholesterol levels (I kept a copy of mine for my file) your numbers should be in these areas:  Total Cholesterol: 3.20 - 5.20; Triglycerides: 0.30 - 1.70; HDL: 1.03 - 1.80; LDL: 2.90 - 4.20; Non-HDL: 3.90 - 4.90; (I'm in Quebec, so this one's in French... Sorry) Indice d'artherogenicit: 1.0 - 5.0.

I don't know if this helps you to quit worrying (I know I've been doing my fair share over the past while too ;D ), but the medic I had during my medical told me that he thought the cut-off for the cholesterol levels was a 6.0 for the total number, but don't take my word for it.  See if you can get the actual number from your recruiter or medic that did your medical.  At the absolute worst, you can call the Medical section of the CFRC in Ottawa.  You can google their number, or if you can't find it, PM me and I'll send it to you.

Good luck with your app, and maybe we'll see each other in BMQ (if we gewt called at the same time!!! :camo: ) :camo:

Rev


----------



## Newapplicant78

Hey how come you fellas seem to have your qualification numbers? 
I asked the med officer and all he would tell me is I'm perfect and I did just fine? So not fair!
I have some additional paper work to return and hopefully be ready for BMQ as well. 
I asked the recruiting officer and I qualified for my trades.

So Good Luck To Everyone Hope We All Get Through!


----------



## NavyHopeful

We got our numbers because when we asked our medic, he/she gave us our numbers.  Also, if you know how to research on the internet, you can find the requirements for your medical regarding your trades.

For example, my numbers needed to be 4, 2, 3, 2, 2, 5.  My actual numbers were 1, 2, 1, 2, 2, 5 (the only reason I got a 5 is because I don't have my pilot's licence.  Apparently, that number is changed depending on if and how long you've had your pilot's licence, or if you've ever worked on an airline)

Ask your CFRC staff to see your actual numbers.  They'll tell you if you have the right to see your file or not.


----------



## aesop081

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> (the only reason I got a 5 is because I don't have my pilot's licence. Apparently, that number is changed depending on if and how long you've had your pilot's licence, or if you've ever worked on an airline)



This is rubbish. 

5 = fit to be a passenger on CF aircraft.

1-4 are for personel whos work directly relates to flying operations, depending on exactly what it is they do. It relates to medical fitness and not any sort of level of training/qualification/experience.

I am an AES Op and my air factor ( the last number) is 2.

From CFP 154 - Medical Standards



> A1 - assigned to pilots who are medically fit for unrestricted duty in all CF aircraft;
> 
> A2 - assigned to navigators, flight engineers, observers and helicopter reconnaissance observers who are medically fit for unrestricted duty in all CF aircraft where such positions are required;
> 
> A3 - assigned to those aircrew members for whom a medical restriction has been identified. An A3 classification will always clearly stipulate the specific limitations to be imposed;
> 
> A4 - assigned to all aircrew who are medically fit for unrestricted airborne duty but whose duties do not entail actual operation of the aircraft to which they are assigned. If such individuals were to become incapacitated they would not create a hazard to aircraft operation nor impede the safe return of the aircraft to the ground. An A4 classification may be annotated "While So Employed" (WSE) when it is assigned to members of MOCs which are not normally associated with flying. Air Traffic Control and Air Weapons Control personnel must also maintain an A4 category for unrestricted employment;
> 
> *A5 - assigned to all non-aircrew members of the CF who are medically fit to fly as passengers in CF aircraft;*
> 
> A6 - this grade is assigned to all CF members who are considered medically unfit to fly in any capacity; and
> 
> A7 - this grade is assigned to all aircrew personnel who are medically unfit for any flight duty in CF aircraft but who may still fly as passengers.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks for the replies and PMs people!

@CDN Aviator, you're in a trade close (I believe) to AC OP. Do you have any idea how they look at cholesterol levels for Aircrew trades?  Another source of information told me "The cut off point for total cholesterol is 6", mine is 4.7. Only my trigycerides are high and my HDL is a bit low, perfect is anything over 1, I'm at .80. My mother being a nurse practitioner said that trigycerides and HDL can go up and down on a weekly basis and not to worry about it, but you know how it goes with some people, it doesn't matter what anyone says unless its the 'right' person. I'm just at a loss to see how exactly the score cholesterol. If they only look at bad and overall and make sure everything else isn't too much off. So its not so much wanting to hear a 'you're fine to join' or what have you, I'm more interested to see the scoring methodology.

Thanks


----------



## aesop081

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how they look at cholesterol levels for Aircrew trades?



I cant speak for AC OP in that regards as they are held to a different standard than us ( note the wording of the A4 category, they must maintain an A4 for unrestricted employment but are not an aircrew trade.). How the medical system views cholesterol for aerospace control personel could be different and i do not wish to lead you down the wrong path. Based on what i have seen ( for my trade only) high cholesterol has kept at least 2 people i know from transfering over to AES Op.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks CDN Aviator, thats somewhat the answer I was looking for. I finally got a hold of my local Med Tech, she had been training for the last few weeks, and she informed me quite similar to what you said. She did say that there _shouldn't_ be a problem since my cholesterol isn't high, just two of the numbers that can be easily manipulated were off. I'm too much at risk of stroking. 

I wish that Aircrew Medical Standards were published in a manner that says, this is the margin 'this' should be in (eg: HDL .80-1.30) or something to that detriment. But hey, if life was that simple, forums wouldn't be needed.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mudshuvel

And to add to my progression, to what I somewhat touched base on the last post:

My local Med Tech was away at training so she has yet to receive my file _in_ her hands. She travels between Moncton and Bathurst (3hour drive) week to week, so if she does not receive it in Bathurst and she comes to Moncton, well it will be shipped to her from Bathurst and she will Purolator it to Ottawa. Thats an extra 2 weeks, but its the system, and hopefully if I respect it, it will pass me in return (kidding). I just hope the waiting pays off.


----------



## NavyHopeful

@ CDNAviator:  I double checked the info I was given regarding the "5" I got.  Thank you for clarifying the info I had posted.  You are correct is your information, and my source had given me only an assumption.  So I told him what happens when you "assume"...

Thanks for clarifying that point, because I didn't see how having a pilot's licence would change my numbers for a medical.  I was only going on what my buddy told me (he's ex-Army, transferred to Air Force a few years ago, but he's an RMS Clk so I don't see why he'd want to get his Pilot's licence)

Good luck to anyone else who has an open file.  Hope we all get accepted.

Cheers everyone.

Rev


----------



## Mudshuvel

So. My medical is in Ottawa awaiting review. This is the most tumultuous portion of my application as you have probably read before. What's the worst that could happen? Right? I'm hoping that it goes fine. I passed in all the necessary paperwork, my doc doesn't think I'm crazy, my vision and hearing are good. My cholesterol is meh. Well, I'm sure I'll hear something soon. I'll call Friday to see what's up. Again, all of your words of encouragement have been well-received. Hopefully I can soon write on my application process sample that I'm merit listed. Phew, I know some of you have been waiting a lot longer than me, but this has been a long 6 months.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Looking for an opinion here. I'm not wanting to bug my local RC, so since my medical (and aircrew medical) are in Ottawa, what would be an appropriate time frame to call to check it's status. It's been there about a week now b


----------



## medicineman

There are 2 piles of files in Ottawa - those that are reccomended immediate enrollment and those with Family Doctor Letters.  The latter pile is thicker and gets more scrutiny, so takes longer to get through.  I'd wait at least 1-2 weeks before getting on anyone's case, as it sounds like you're in the thicker pile.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks MM,

I figured that was the case.  So hopefully they don't spend too much time scrutinizung, haha.

So would they give me a call from my local RC or should I just bite the bullet and call next week?


----------



## OkanaganHeat

You may want to wait a bit longer than just a few weeks for your air crew medical.

When mine was submitted in August it took until almost the end of September before the recruiting centre received my status. My file did spend almost three weeks in Ottawa before being forwarded to Toronto.

I know that it can feel like forever but you will have to just be patient and it will get through the system.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks for the tip OkanaganHeat.

Its not so much the aircrew medical I'm curious about, but just the general Medical that is being eval'd. If I failed the AC Medical then I at least still have by secondary and tertiary choices left. I'm just curious if the overall Medical would pass since I highly doubt they would send my file to Toronto if it doesn't pass. I would just like to find out if I can before the note gets sent so I could book the appointments with whoever I have to for either additional info or to dispute it.

Thanks again for your information it did answer a few questions.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey guys,

touching base here. Still nothing as to Medical, but my 'official diagnoses' from my mental breaks in the past now have an official name. Rather than the multitudes of random 'labels' threw at me, my GP suggests that in the past my bout was with _adjustment disorder_. She informed me that it is quite common and mine had to do with family situations, mental abuse, stuff like that. She said the people reviewing my file should have no problem realizing that it was 100% situational as in the five years since 'having it', I've managed to have a job for that 5 years, got married, had kids with no reoccurance other than the 'I have a crappy job' stress that most people experience.

This makes the wait for my medical in Ottawa a little more bearable.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey all,

Called for an update on my medical, just to ensure that I passed the initial medical prior to ac medical. Come to find out, my medical may have gotten lost in the mail. 

I'm taking Canada Post off my Christmas card list...

Here we go again. 

K

EDIT: Med Tech was sick, she's mailing them out tomorrow.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Medical Passed!!! HOOO WAH!

Aircrew Medical is still pending. Any ideas on length it takes?


----------



## Smitty1690

Congratulations mudshuvel! Great to hear after following this thread. Your success has given me some new hope I think too. Good luck in the military.


----------



## Mudshuvel

I still have a little ways to go Smitty, still have my air crew medical, interview, and merit listing. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey all,

I was told by my local CFRC to call in this week to find out my Air Factor (was informed it should be in). After that, my interview and then you never know.

I want to say thanks to Army.ca/Milnet for everything this site has offered. By no means am I intending on leaving, but this site has given me the inspiration to continue. I'm not suggesting I would not have gone through with my application, but with the 'depression' cloud that has been following me for the better part of a decade, some of the users of this site have given words of wisdom and encouragement that gave me an extra burst of willpower. Passing my medical (was decided in Ottawa) really ramped up my happiness emotion.

I try to be as helpful to this site as the people who have helped me, including George who on occasion gives me a well-deserved kick in the wallet when my posts don't go as planned.

Even if I do not join the ranks in my chosen trades- or not in any capacity at all, I want to have the opportunity to still kick back and read post after post not only to better understand the minds under the berets but also to keep in contact with a few of you I have befriended. I hope I do get to join up, obviously I wouldn't have put up an application if that _wasn't_ the fact, but as stated, even if I don't I'm very happy with myself that I tried.

So thank you ARMY.CA and MILNET. Thank you George Wallace, CDN Aviator, Occam, and all the other people from where who have PM'd me with support or replied to my posts. If this is the comaderie I could expect in the Forces, I can't wait. I'll tell you all this week what happens.

HOO WAH


----------



## PuckChaser

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I was told by my local CFRC to call in this week to find out my Air Factor (was informed it should be in). After that, my interview and then you never know.
> 
> I want to say thanks to Army.ca/Milnet for everything this site has offered. By no means am I intending on leaving, but this site has given me the inspiration to continue. I'm not suggesting I would not have gone through with my application, but with the 'depression' cloud that has been following me for the better part of a decade, some of the users of this site have given words of wisdom and encouragement that gave me an extra burst of willpower. Passing my medical (was decided in Ottawa) really ramped up my happiness emotion.
> 
> I try to be as helpful to this site as the people who have helped me, including George who on occasion gives me a well-deserved kick in the wallet when my posts don't go as planned.
> 
> Even if I do not join the ranks in my chosen trades- or not in any capacity at all, I want to have the opportunity to still kick back and read post after post not only to better understand the minds under the berets but also to keep in contact with a few of you I have befriended. I hope I do get to join up, obviously I wouldn't have put up an application if that _wasn't_ the fact, but as stated, even if I don't I'm very happy with myself that I tried.
> 
> So thank you ARMY.CA and MILNET. Thank you George Wallace, CDN Aviator, Occam, and all the other people from where who have PM'd me with support or replied to my posts. If this is the comaderie I could expect in the Forces, I can't wait. I'll tell you all this week what happens.
> 
> HOO WAH



This post should be stickied. Glad the forum was able to help, good luck with the rest of your process.


----------



## aesop081

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Scott

Wow, that's all great to hear...and so opposed to this load of bollocks.

Nice to know that the community is doing something right and is not just a bunch of big meanies.

You can have my Care Bear if you ever need it.

 ;D


----------



## Occam

I'm glad I was able to help out; thanks very much for the tip of the hat, Mudshuvel.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Yea, I had read brizzy's post.

I had written in another post a few months back that patience is the ultimate test when it comes to military applications. I was ridiculously impatient upon first applying, but seeing many people here on Army.ca going through the same thing puts it into perspective. I'm not sure if brizzy believed that the Halifax CFRC is just messing with him, or whatever his rationale is, but what's closed is closed. We're about to go through elections where we have no idea how the budget allocation for Defence is going to be, on top of that we're looking at the open recruitment dwindling. Peacekeeping (from Canada) is mostly handled abroad by civilian police (ie RCMP in Haiti) and Canada has become a much valued _military_ member of NATO.

Its really hard to see where Canada ends up after the elections let alone 5 years from now in terms of recruitment. If I could pass on any words to new applicants who are at the point of handing in their application or people in Brizzy's shoes, if you are that serious about joining or you are *undoubtedly sure* that you want to join the ranks, _patience_. With all due respect, your application is not really any different than anyone else's and if there was a way to make it go faster, we all would be using that method now which in turn would cause the same backlog now. And be freakin' patient with your recruiters, some of the RCs are operating with half the staff they should have.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey guys,

still waiting for my air factor- month 2. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't anxious.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Failed my air crew 
Not saying I'm surprised, I did have that wonked out Cholesterol level at the time.
Trade Choices now:
1)ATIS Tech
2)AVN Tech
3)AVS Tech


----------



## NavyHopeful

Well, bud, sorry to hear about the failure.  My suggestion to you, however, is that if any of those trades seem interesting to you, I would see if you can redirect your application to them.  Once you have been in for a while, and if you really want your original trade, I'm sure you would be able to (numbers and policy permitting, of course) remuster into that trade.

Of course, my thought was to look at the trades in demand, and see which ones most interest me.  I got lucky with the Weapons Engineering Technician.  Who knows, maybe one of these trades is better suited to your specific skills and talents.

Good luck, chum.  Please feel free to PM me if you need any help or words of encouragement.  I hope I can speak for us all when I say that we are all here for you.

Rev


----------



## Mudshuvel

I may have flunked my Air Factor, but I'm down and not out.

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVN Tech
Trade Choice 3: AVS Tech
Application Date: December 1st, 2010
First Contacted: January 14th, 2011 (for Medical, early October 2010 for CFAT)
CFAT Completed : October 13th, 2010
References Contacted: Mid-May, 2011
BackCheck Completed: Early January
Medical Completed: March 30th, 2011/ Passed
Interview Completed: May 26th, 2011
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered:
Sworn in: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## aesop081

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> I may have flunked my Air Factor, but I'm down and not out.



Pretty good attitude. I know a few guys whos attempt at becoming aircrew has failed and it turned out to be a blessing in disguise for them. Some got different opportunities and others saw how i live my life ( more like a lack thereof.....) and said "thank god i dodged that bullet !!"

One door closes, one door opens.......


----------



## NavyHopeful

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> I may have flunked my Air Factor, but I'm down and not out.



Atta boy!!!  There is no such thing as "NO."  If you really want something bad enough, find a way to turn that "NO" into a "YES" and use it to your advantage.

_*"No, I can't do that?  Fine.  What can I do?"*_

It'll work all the time, mark my words.

Good on ya bud, and good luck with your app.

Rev


----------



## Mudshuvel

I won't lie, I was a little freakin' discouraged.

All in all, I kept researching my preferred trades and came to realize that _maybe_ AC Op may not have been for me. It certainly looks as if I would have enjoyed it, but you're rignt CdnA, could be a blessing in disguise.

Time will tell, interview tomorrow.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey everyone. My interview went good and the recruiter informed me that I am now merit listed for all three trades. He also mentioned that my file is very competitive and will now be sent to Halifax for the selection process. A wise man once said, when one door closes another opens. So last stretch people!


----------



## NavyHopeful

Awesome news, bud!!!  Now don't do what I've done.  I've been sitting around too long, and I swear in next friday...  I leave for BMQ in a little over a month, and my PT is struggling at the moment...

My advice to you, in this stage of your application, is get off of the couch and get moving.  If you have something like P90X, or even some Richard Simmons - Sweatin' to the Oldies... DO IT!!!

I spent all that time waiting for my call, and I should have been doubling up my workouts... now I'm worried about my stats for the CF Expres Test.

Good luck, and keep us in the loop...

And by the way...  Good on ya for sticking with it.  If you want it bad enough, it will come to you.  You just have to go and get it.

Welcome to the gang, Mudshuvel.

Congrats.

Rev


----------



## Mudshuvel

I'm gonna bust my butt off, Rev!

Quick question to who ever knows the answer. Selection Boards... My file is being mailed to Halifax for selection. Apparently my google/army.ca search for this showed there are multiple selection boards or they only do x trades x time of year. I scored fairly good merit wise apparently, I'm just interested more in when do they look at my trades per se? Some people have toyed around with dates back in the posts I read from 2007, but this side of the recruitment process has me a little lost.


----------



## NavyHopeful

I think everyone's selection board is different.  Mine was in Otttawa, and I was told I should be getting a call sometime in April, but my call actually came sometime in May.  The recruiters can't say for certain when you'll get the call, but don't let that get you down.  IMHO if it takes the selection board 2 months or 5 months, as long as the outcome is the same for you, why fight it?

I think you have the proper mindset to do this, and I wish you the best of luck.  My only PT advice is to practice the beep test as much as you can.  I know there is a link to a download for the beep test here on this site, but I always ended up with the Austrailian version.  Finally, one of the guys taking BMQ with me in July found a better version and downloaded it for us.  It's available on our facebook group for July 2011 BMQ, but I'll email it to any of those people who are interested.  If you want or need it, PM me or email me at chris-richards@live.com.

Good luck to you, and I hope to get the chance to meet you at some point in our careers.

Rev


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks Rev.

I was more curious on the process than dates I _could_ get in. I've waited 8months already, a few more won't hurt so I'm sitting down here, hurryng up and waiting.

It would be interesting if we got posted relatively near. Comox and Shearwater are relatively close to Naval posts so you never know.


----------



## Mudshuvel

POST 109​SELECTED​Hey all who have been following my posts, giving me encouragement, and kicking me in the a$$ when I need it (thanks mods and mentors).

I had received some worry when I called the National Recruitment Contact Center to check into the status of my file as they informed me something didn't look right- to call my CFRC. CFRC Moncton is closed as it is moving for a week or so, so I panicked. I heard from a good source that there were a dozen or so positions left for ATIS Tech, and selections were on June 15. I called CFRC St. John, and they made me extremely extremely happy. My name was on the 'selected' list and that I will recieve the call by the end of the week for my job offer.

I'm very excited to possibly meet some of you out in the world!!! I would also like to again thank all the moderaters who have patiently coddled me and taken the time to answer my questions and some of you who during your work day, looked into the information available to let me know what was going on.

To all of you who are still in the recruitment process: To those of you who have had histories of 'anxiety': To those of you who believe you can't possibly make it for some reason or another: Read my thread. I've been diagnosed with an X number of things that wasn't true, just medical opinion, I've been medicated, I've been injured. I pretty much got hit by the Life truck and I struggled to find my own. The strength is in *YOU* to persevere. *YOU* can take the reins of your life and steer it in whichever direction *YOU* choose. I grew a lot since my first post in October 2010. I learned from George Wallace, Occam, CDNAviator, numerous other mods (I just forgot your names, not what you gave me) and I also learned from people in the process like myself such as NavyHopeful, Motox, and others. I started in 2010 ignorant of everything the Forces has to offer and the different processes to get to where I want to be. With help from those listed above (and others) I learned why the process is in place, why *HURRY UP AND WAIT * means so much, and most importantly, not to give up. The Forces want you in as much as you want to be in.

My recommendation to all of you: _*Don't give up*_. Read every thread here and ask the questions you can't find answers to. We're here for you as we're sure you will be to new people who join this site when you know the answers. And George Wallace isn't mean, he's a highly intelligent being trying to teach you to search for the answers, because in the Forces, _no ones going to do it for you_.

Thank you all again, for helping me climb into the Canadian Forces Family. I won't let myself down, and I won't let you down.

Kory O.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Congratulations! Your process was an inspiring read - helps with the whole "hurry up and wait" process.  ;D


----------



## NavyHopeful

I would like to offer my congrats as well, bud.  Great mindset, and great attitude for this opportunity!!!  Some of us do visit the chat room from time to time, so if you drop by, and you see a few names you recognize, drop us a line.

I would also like to ask the powers that be to possibly sticky this thread for people who are asking alot of the same questions you did.  I know I see about 5 or 6 different threads with some of the same questions, and I see the answer "Have you searched?"  In my honest opinion, I think new users to this forum would benefit from your story, and the inspirational words that you have for people coming in behind you.

I look forward to serving this country with you, my friend and brother-in-arms.   

Congratulations.

Rev


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thank you for the kind words.

Ayrsayle, I am more than gracious to hear that you found my corner of milnet inspriring. I was initially hesitant and embarassed when I posted my 'life story' but the tune soon changed with similar words of support from my peers here. 

Rev, I hope at some point we're posted in the same vicinity but since its beginning to sound like we'll be in BMQ for at least a few weeks, we could hook up for a chat or a beer on the weekend. 

A lot of you guys have followed me since my turn in for my application. You have all been with me during a very integral part of my career in the CF. I want to say Thanks, and that you will all be remembered in one form or another since without your support, its more than possible that I would have given up.

Hooah!


----------



## Craisome

Congrats dude!! 

I'm sitting here on eggshells waiting to hear, maybe I should call like you did.  

I came across your thread first and it's what got on reading these forums, our stories shared a lot of parallels even being from the same Province, hopefully I can draw from your excitement and make the wait easier. 

It's a great day here in Freddy Beach, hopefully it is for you too in Moncton.

Hope to see you at CFLRS!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks Craisome,

I suck at waiting. I was also told by a recruiter once "we are super busy at times, it doesn't hurt for you to call in for updates as we can't be looking at an individuals file 24/7".

It's cr@p weather here in Moncton... go figure... lol

I just have to wait and see when my RC is open or whats going on with that. I didn't want to step on my RC's toes by calling for an update from another Center, but I just don't want to 'miss the boat'.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey all,

Just got back in from CFRC Moncton.

I just signed my offer, and yes, of course, I took it.

Got my CFLRS St-Jean booklet on what not to do and what not to bring.

Forgive my MSN lingo here but "OMG"

Looking forward to September 3rd!

(Posting a portion of this in the BMQ September section)


----------



## Delaney1986

Congrats!! Great thread!


----------



## motox

Congratulations!  Now it's official eh!  Good luck at BMQ.


----------



## threemosphere

This thread was so inspiring to read. I'm glad you stuck with it while you were waiting, not to mention you didn't get discouraged. Congratulations!


----------



## Mudshuvel

threemosphere said:
			
		

> This thread was so inspiring to read. I'm glad you stuck with it while you were waiting, not to mention you didn't get discouraged. Congratulations!



I'm happy your found it inspiring. I hope that in the future people find this thread and read it through- it shows that no matter what your history is, the Forces aren't here to discriminate you. They may make the process a little more difficult, but you can't blame them. They have to make sure that you remain safe and the safety of those you serve with.

If any of the 11000 people who have looked at this thread decided _not_ to give up if they were thinking of it because of what they read, I'd be happy.


----------



## Chris80x

Hi I am very interested in joining the forces, been a dream of mine since I was very young. I only have one issue that may disqualify me from enrollment. For the past year or so I have been taking anxiety medication for a general anxiety issue. It is now under control and I am going to be stopping usage of the pills soon. My question is will this somehow cause problems in signing up? My doctors are aware the anxiety is no longer an issue but advised finishing the current cycle of pills before discontinuing usage. If anyone can offer any advice it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Danny_C

Chris80x said:
			
		

> Hi I am very interested in joining the forces, been a dream of mine since I was very young. I only have one issue that may disqualify me from enrollment. For the past year or so I have been taking anxiety medication for a general anxiety issue. It is now under control and I am going to be stopping usage of the pills soon. My question is will this somehow cause problems in signing up? My doctors are aware the anxiety is no longer an issue but advised finishing the current cycle of pills before discontinuing usage. If anyone can offer any advice it would be greatly appreciated.



I'm not sure if anyone can give you a definite answer. I did a quick search and found a couple previous threads that may get you started.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81604.0
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98216.0

Your best bet would be to head down to the recruiting centre and discuss this with a recruiter. They will guide you down the right path.


----------



## Loachman

As DanKnee said, and as we have advised here countless times, go and talk to a recruiter. Nobody here can tell you anything of any value.


----------



## Romanmaz

As mentioned, nobody here can give you a definitive answer. I had to do anger management counseling from when I was 14-17 as part of conditions, which usually requires you to have to do a separate psychological evaluation during the application process,which slows down your application quite a bit as you can imagine. However, after talking to me, during my medical, they noted that I seem like a very well adjusted individual and that it will not be needed, so it seems to be judged on a case by case basis.
(sarcasm) Just don't go in there all twitchy and nervous. (sarcasm)


----------



## Chris80x

Thank you for the replies, I've been advised to speak with a medical officer monday morning and will do so. The issue isn't an issue anymore and I'm a normal guy so I hope it won't be an issue. Cheers all.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey Chris,

read my thread too, you may find some similarities.  There may even be a few answers in there for you.

<a href="http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97095.0.html">Mudshuvel's Story</a>

Regards

Mudshuvel
Mentor


----------



## Mudshuvel

Its been a while!

I had loose access to technology (capable of posting here, anyways) except for now since I'm on LTA.

Here's my story up-to-date.

Got into BMQ, Sept 3rd. Hurt myself doing the EXPRES Test (go figure) and my running still blew a bit. Ended up on WFT for a little under a month and ended up hitting up the next available platoon.

NOW, I am on Week 9, completed the firing range and 13k ruck as well as blowing the Week 8 EXPRES out of the water. Met a lot of cool people in BMQ inc. NavyHopeful, Stacked, motox (who unfortunately VR'd when he got injured) and others.

When I have more time to type, I'll be back.


----------



## Craisome

Thanks for the update Mud!

 If I may ask ? What did you have trouble with during the first EXPRES test?


----------



## Scott

Drive the body. That is all.

Edit: So you're coping just fine without 24 hour access to technology? It sure seems like it...funny that.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Thanks Stacked.

Hey Scott. I have no problem with the tech issues. Our staff is pretty lenient on allowing us to have our cells (performance allowing for them), etc, and when we didn't have that I could use the payphones to call my wife and kids. I could cope well with or without.


----------



## NavyHopeful

I thought I'd sneak on here and be the first to offer my congrats to you, Pte. Owen.  Good job in staying the course. I know that you had your good times and your bad times, but you managed to see this place through to the end.  Good luck and god speed with the rest of your career.

And so you know...  It kills me to see my old platoon graduating (again) while I'm riding the "pine pony" due to stupid injuries, but I am EXTREMELY PROUD to call you a friend.

Don't be a stranger, and keep in touch either on here or on Facebook to let me know how you're doing.

Best regards to you and the family.

Your buddy,

OS(R) Richards


----------



## Set The Bar

I was born to be in the military, ever since i was 8 I have wanted to join. I'm now 18.
I am currently on ODSP, (Ontario Disability Support Program). I have a few mental illnesses, that being; depression, anxiety, panic disorder, OCD.
I have only obtained 10 credits and i'm currently working towards my diploma. I have never had a job. Must i mention that i'm currently getting counselling. about 3 weeks ago i attempted suicide due the medication i was on. I used to use opiates because of my mental illnesses. I am currently on lorazapam (ativan) and have been for 2 years, i will be slowly tappering off this medication as it is addictive. I would like to set a step by step program to get into the military.  Thanks!


----------



## ModlrMike

There's no other way to say this but plainly:

Re-evaluate your goal. Your history is not compatible with military service. That being said, if you want a definitive answer, approach a Recruiting Cener.


----------



## Michael OLeary

And that closes this one off.

Milnet Staff


----------



## Set The Bar

are you required to allow the cf access to your medical records? or do you just submit them in yourself? Also i dont know why my previous thread was closed i had alot more information to mention. I have been to london and told them just what i told you and they said I can get a doctors note for the mental illnesses. Thanks for the quick respone by the way


----------



## JorgSlice

Just because they tell you to get a doctors note, doesn't mean you'd be cleared for entry.


----------



## Set The Bar

what do you think abou the past opiate use? it wasnt major by all means. i smoked pot back in grade 9 and thats it. i never did meth or anything.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Did you even try searching the forums on drug use?

site:army.ca prior drug use


----------



## PuckChaser

Set The Bar said:
			
		

> what do you think abou the past opiate use? it wasnt major by all means. i smoked pot back in grade 9 and thats it. i never did meth or anything.



Don't lie about using drugs at all. If you don't get in because of it, well you learned a valuable life lesson that actions have consequences.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Set The Bar,......Personaly I think you are a troll so, prove me wrong....... do some reading, and if you still have questions, then try asking again. This should take you a few days.
Otherwise I will delete yours posts on sight.
Thank you,
Bruce
army.ca staff


----------



## Seize

So about 9 months ago I was declined due to not being in line with the "universality of deployment" policy, because I take medicine for OCD. 

I was told I could appeal it but have not done so, because for the first few months I was quite angry and disappointed that they declined me even though my doctor gave a letter clearly stating I am completely sound, and pose no danger to myself or anyone else. They gave me a form to have filled out by my doctor that asked questions like if I'm depressed, or if I can bare stressful scenarios, etc. And my doctor filled everything out. I don't see what the point of having people fill out this form (at a cost of about $30 that any doctor would charge) if they are still going to decline you.

Anyways, I'm making this thread as I am confused about the options from here. I have heard here and there something about waiting 1 year or something like that, if someone can shed more light on this. Also, is there any use of appealing the decision? Or do you have to be off the medicine before you can ask them to reopen your file?


----------



## mariomike

Anxiety and OCD have been discussed.

Anxiety and the military
 http://army.ca/forums/threads/101810.0

"Hi can you join the Canadian forces with mild ocd controled by meds thanks"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/117797.0



			
				Seize said:
			
		

> Also, is there any use of appealing the decision?



Challenging a medical decision/Requesting second review  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/37404.0

As always, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

They said you could appeal, and you decided not to.  That seems pretty clear as to your options no?

You need to take into consideration the opinion of your civilian doctor doesn't mean a military doctor will agree just because a civie doctor says so.  Civie doctors don't necessarily understand the nature of military service and the realities that come with our lifestyle.  It isn't always pleasant and the military doctors screen people accordingly.


----------



## PuckChaser

What happens when you run out of anxiety meds in a strong point overseas and start flipping out because your ocd tells you the bunker isn't designed right?


----------



## The Bread Guy

mariomike said:
			
		

> Anxiety and OCD have been discussed.
> 
> Anxiety and the military
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/101810.0
> 
> "Hi can you join the Canadian forces with mild ocd controled by meds thanks"
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/117797.0


And merged ....


----------



## jaysfan17

Seize said:
			
		

> So about 9 months ago I was declined due to not being in line with the "universality of deployment" policy, because I take medicine for OCD.
> 
> I was told I could appeal it but have not done so, because for the first few months I was quite angry and disappointed that they declined me even though my doctor gave a letter clearly stating I am completely sound, and pose no danger to myself or anyone else. They gave me a form to have filled out by my doctor that asked questions like if I'm depressed, or if I can bare stressful scenarios, etc. And my doctor filled everything out. I don't see what the point of having people fill out this form (at a cost of about $30 that any doctor would charge) if they are still going to decline you.
> 
> Anyways, I'm making this thread as I am confused about the options from here.[/color] I have heard here and there something about waiting 1 year or something like that, if someone can shed more light on this. Also, is there any use of appealing the decision? Or do you have to be off the medicine before you can ask them to reopen your file?



Seize,

Option 1: Appeal. The chances of successfully appealing is slim to none. Trust me- I appealed my medical condition (Vision) and it wasn't overturned. However, I just missed the cut off for V3 vision while I was getting my second opinion. So, my vision wasn't as bad as they (CFRC) initially thought, but that's how it is. What's that saying......"close only counts in horseshoes and hand-grenades". But enough about me.

Lets say you successfully appealed your Medical condition, the CFRC will then mail your Medical docs to Ottawa Medical Review Board, which they will make a decision on you. They may go through scenarios similar to the post that PuckChaser made and that won't help you out. I was also told at the recruiting center that Ottawa usually rejects the appeal even if you win. So, at the end of the day you may "win" the battle, but loose the war. :facepalm:

Option 2: Pick another trade. (Unless the CF says you're Medically unfit for all trades)

Option 3: Choose another career path.

My advice: I'm not one of the experts on this forum, but I gave you my personal experience with the Medical process. Having said that, I would say go for the appeal if you truly want to be in the Canadian Forces; You have nothing to loose. 

Forgive me for my ignorance, but what would happen if you discontinued with your meds? Did the Medical examiner say you can't choose any trade?

Take care and I hope you can get in.


----------



## medicineman

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Option 2: Pick another trade. (Unless the CF says you're Medically unfit for all trades)



Failure to meet Universality of Service = failure to meet Common Enrollment Medical Standards = failure to qualify for any MOSID's.

MM


----------



## Seize

I didn't appeal the decision for the first few months because, to be honest, I was quite angry and perplexed as to their decision. 

What I am appalled at is, the military is willing to take people who have done street drugs in the past but are not willing to work with people taking genuine medicine. It's understandable if the medication is something for schizophrenia, or something serious along those lines, but something like ocd, wow. The military should treat alcohol the same way then, because it's also a drug.

@Puckchaser 
How and why would someone run out of medicine, that's like asking 'what if you run out of bullets while you're in battle'... the medicine becomes a part of your person, and the same measures would be in place to prevent it running out, as there are for not running out of ammo, or food, or water while you're overseas.
Not everyone who has ocd washes their hands 20 times in a day, or freaks out about something not being neat, these are all stereotypical forms of it.. there are different types of ocd, some are very mild and others are more severe.


----------



## jaysfan17

medicineman said:
			
		

> Failure to meet Universality of Service = failure to meet Common Enrollment Medical Standards = failure to qualify for any MOSID's.
> 
> MM



Oops. :facepalm:

I guess he has two options then.



			
				Seize said:
			
		

> I didn't appeal the decision for the first few months because, to be honest, I was quite angry and perplexed as to their decision.
> 
> What I am appalled at is, the military is willing to take people who have done street drugs in the past but are not willing to work with people taking genuine medicine. It's understandable if the medication is something for schizophrenia, or something serious along those lines, but something like ocd, wow. The military should treat alcohol the same way then, because it's also a drug.
> 
> @Puckchaser
> How and why would someone run out of medicine, that's like asking 'what if you run out of bullets while you're in battle'... the medicine becomes a part of your person, and the same measures would be in place to prevent it running out, as there are for not running out of ammo, or food, or water while you're overseas.
> Not everyone who has ocd washes their hands 20 times in a day, or freaks out about something not being neat, these are all stereotypical forms of it.. there are different types of ocd, some are very mild and others are more severe.



How would you know if there are measures in place to prevent running out of ammunition, food, medicine and water. There are so many 'what if' scenarios that would prove you wrong.


----------



## JesseWZ

Seize said:
			
		

> @Puckchaser
> How and why would someone run out of medicine, that's like asking *'what if you run out of bullets while you're in battle'*... the medicine becomes a part of your person, and the same measures would be in place to prevent it running out, as there are for not running out of ammo, or food, or water while you're overseas.



That can happen... as can you having to bug out in a hurry and not being able to gather some of your kit (ie medication). You can't possibly say you carry a six month supply of medication on your person at all times and that no circumstance would prevent you from accessing it for 6 straight months... (or longer).


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I would suggest the bigger and real issue isn't how many pill bottles a person can carry in their battle rattle, it's the CONDITION they have been medically assessed as having to take medication for in the first place.  Some of them are not suitable for military service.  

Does it suck for the person who is screened out?  Yup.  

Remember, you had a condition that your doctor put you on whatever medication you are on for.  It was after that happened you tried to join.

There are many people who have and will be medically released from the Forces for not being able to meet the required medical standards.  Some of them will also have a hard time accepting it and also be frustrated and upset. Some will come to accept it and move on to the next phase of their lives.

I say this as someone who was facing a release at one point for a medical condition from a service related injury.


----------



## Tibbson

When I last deployed I had BP meds with me and I had to get them changed because the capsule coating kept melting the capsules together.  They changed them to a pill form and I still had the same problem but not so bad.  There are obviously other issues at play then running out or not having enough.


----------



## ballz

Seize said:
			
		

> What I am appalled at is, the military is willing to take people who have done street drugs in the past but are not willing to work with people taking genuine medicine. It's understandable if the medication is something for schizophrenia, or something serious along those lines, but something like ocd, wow. The military should treat alcohol the same way then, because it's also a drug.



People that have done drugs and no longer do them, don't need them, and won't become a liability when there is no marijuana available. If they have a history of drug addiction, they may not pass the medical either, but there's a million things to consider (I'm sure there is anyway, I'm not a healthcare professional) in that. At the end of the day, the CAF needs to be effective, its not about judging people for smoking a joint when they were 14, and it's not about "accommodating" through compromising effectiveness. Any compromise in effectiveness can needlessly get people killed.



> How and why would someone run out of medicine, that's like asking 'what if you run out of bullets while you're in battle'... the medicine becomes a part of your person, and the same measures would be in place to prevent it running out, as there are for not running out of ammo, or food, or water while you're overseas.
> Not everyone who has ocd washes their hands 20 times in a day, or freaks out about something not being neat, these are all stereotypical forms of it.. there are different types of ocd, some are very mild and others are more severe.



I'm sorry but you have no idea how service support works. Various means and methods are used to pack and transport ammo, water, food, consumables, parts, everything needed on the battlefield, to remote locations. The logistics involved is its own battle to ensure that troops at the front actually receive ammo, water, food, etc often enough so that they don't run out, and sometimes they do. Wars have been won and lost on logistics alone. It's not the postal service, do you really think its that simple to ensure Pte Bloggins has his "x" prescription filled? What about when your bottle of pills breaks open in your soak'n'wet kit and ruins them all, how quick do you think that prescription can be filled now? What about when you've got thousands of Pte Bloggins, each with their own unique prescription, and they are all located in different places, always constantly moving to new locations on the map?

It's much more effective to hire a Pte Bloggins that doesn't need that prescription to be effective.


----------



## PuckChaser

Seize said:
			
		

> @Puckchaser
> How and why would someone run out of medicine, that's like asking 'what if you run out of bullets while you're in battle'... the medicine becomes a part of your person, and the same measures would be in place to prevent it running out, as there are for not running out of ammo, or food, or water while you're overseas.
> Not everyone who has ocd washes their hands 20 times in a day, or freaks out about something not being neat, these are all stereotypical forms of it.. there are different types of ocd, some are very mild and others are more severe.



An insulin pump becomes part of a person if they have Diabetes, and I'm pretty sure certain types of that breach UoS. 

You need to do a better job cleaning up your posting history, because by the looks of it you have less than 2 years in the CAF and likely not a deployment. How would you know how about resupply on overseas missions? The reason we have these standards is because people are going to be put in austere environments, that quite likely have limited access to resources, and having certain conditions can have a big enough negative effect on your performance that you become a casualty.


----------



## Seize

Good posts. 

ballz, with regards to the universality of service policy, why is it that the umbrella doesn't cover alcohol, even if it's not alcohol addiction or abuse, as alcohol is still a drug.

With my condition, even if I don't have my medicine for a few days nothing happens, it's if it is on on-going thing for like 10+ days that I start getting dizzyness and irritation..
So how long is it someone should be off the medicine before going back to reopen your file?


----------



## ballz

Seize said:
			
		

> ballz, with regards to the universality of service policy, why is it that the umbrella doesn't cover alcohol, even if it's not alcohol addiction or abuse?



I am not sure what you are getting at with this. Why *would* the "umbrella" cover alcohol? How does someone getting black-out drunk on Friday nights at the mess affect their ability to operate overseas?



			
				Seize said:
			
		

> With my condition, even if I don't have my medicine for a few days nothing happens, it's if it is on on-going thing for like 10+ days that I start getting dizzyness and irritation..
> So how long is it someone should be off the medicine before going back to reopen your file?



Like I said, I'm not a healthcare professional. I do not have any of these answers for you. I can only tell you that the reasons for these concerns about universality of service for those that require drugs are genuine and well-reasoned.


----------



## medicineman

Seize said:
			
		

> ballz, with regards to the universality of service policy, why is it that the umbrella doesn't cover alcohol, even if it's not alcohol addiction or abuse, as alcohol is still a drug.



It does - and if a person appears to have an alcohol issue or overuse, abuse or outright alcoholism, they'll have to go through to process to ensure that they in fact aren't at high risk for ongoing problems like any other drug abuser.

Like it or not, OCD is an anxiety disorder that, when put under high stress and sleep deprivation (things like you deal with in Recruit training, exercises and deployments/combat), can wreak havoc with you...and that is on meds.  Imagine what happens when you don't have access to those.  You yourself have mentioned that after a few days without you get squirrely - if your meds get lost, destroyed, wrecked etc and it's going to take any number of days to get those to you or you back to somewhere you can get them replaced, all the while in a bad place with bad people around trying to do bad things to you all hours of the day and night, what's going to happen then?  You'll be ineffective...meaning some folks are going to have to risk their lives to get you to where you can get looked after AND replace you with someone who now has their life at risk as well until some other folks have to do the return trip with you...I think you see where this is going.  I hope.

I've said it here over and over again - it's not personal, it's business.  The CAF isn't obligated to give all applicants a job - if they fail to meet any of the pre-enrollment standards that they've set out, they don't get in.  A line has to be drawn as a cut off and it was...unfortunately you're on the wrong side of it.  You aren't the only one - seen many apply and many rejected.  Fact is, many illnesses, both physical and mental, have needs that cannot be provided for adequately in remote areas without certain levels of medical expertise, medical establishments and medical logistics; as a result, if you as an applicant are unable deploy to these areas (and they're almost always in far away places), well you're not getting in.

Sorry to hear about your problems - hope things work out for you.

MM


----------



## ThePostulant

Hello,

I have not yet applied to the military but I am hoping to. My question is about medication and the army (yes I read the previous threads about anxiety etc.) I want to enrol into the Chaplain Branch as I am attending seminary and soon to be a priest. I take antidepressants for anxiety and panic attacks but my anxiety has really been under control with medication. As well I occasionally take aides to help sleep as my anxiety medication (as counterintuitive as it may seem) contains a a stimulant. Now I understand normally this would be a disqualifier and I should discuss with a recruiter but I thought I would also get your folks opinion based on your military application experience. I am hopeful that because the role of chaplain is more of a supportive role and non-combat that I may still have a chance and whether it is worth applying?

I have been fortunate enough to be able to follow my vocation, but to be able to follow two callings that I feel compelled to serve in would be twice as great! In the end, if not medically fit I will understand that my role is probably best suited to serving civilian congregations as I know medical has restrictions in place for good reason! 

I am just curious as to your thoughts with my anxiety and medication should I bother applying to the CF as a chaplain?

Thank you for any advice or opinions you can provide and for those who have been called to serve in the military and have followed that calling I thank you for all of the work you do! Try not to be too rough on me if my enrolment medical question seems redundant and repetitive to other threads 😊  :yellow:


----------



## mariomike

ThePostulant said:
			
		

> I take antidepressants for anxiety and panic attacks but my anxiety has really been under control with medication.



This may help,

Depression / Anti Depressants Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13192.0
15 pages.

As always, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## Viam

Hello all, I tried searching for "General Anxiety Disorder" on the site as well as google, but I only found examples of people who took medication such as Valium and Xanax either during or prior to their medical. I was diagnosed with GAD around 7 years ago after a small panic attack in Grade 3. I saw a psychologist for it for a good 6 months but I stopped due to me no longer requiring them. For the past 6 years, I've never had any medication for Anxiety and neither have I needed to attend another psychologist appointment.

I understand you are all not medical personnel, but I'm curious as to if someone with a mental health disorder such as mine got in without medication.

Thank you,

Viam.


----------



## mariomike

Have you read the Anxiety discussions?

Generalized Anxiety Disorder  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13409.50.html
3 pages

Medical story - Anxiety  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81604.0

Anxiety/OCD/meds (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97095.150
7 pages.

Anxiety and Sleeping issues and the military  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121096.0

Anxiety
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+Robin+Andrew+Clifford&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=slz0VoavA8uC8Qf7poGYDg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+anxiety

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## DAA

Viam said:
			
		

> Hello all, I tried searching for "General Anxiety Disorder" on the site as well as google, but I only found examples of people who took medication such as Valium and Xanax either during or prior to their medical. I was diagnosed with GAD around 7 years ago after a small panic attack in Grade 3. I saw a psychologist for it for a good 6 months but I stopped due to me no longer requiring them. For the past 6 years, I've never had any medication for Anxiety and neither have I needed to attend another psychologist appointment.
> I understand you are all not medical personnel, but I'm curious as to if someone with a mental health disorder such as mine got in without medication.
> Thank you,
> Viam.



Why bother asking?  Nobody here is going to be able to give you an answer.  You will get your "official" answer only after being subject to the medical at your local CFRC.


----------



## Loachman

All of those topics save "Medical story - Anxiety " have been merged into this one, and will no longer work.


----------



## y.batanau

Hi all, 

I am currently applying for the Governor Generals Foot Guards as a NCM. My fitness test went very well, paperwork is going through recruiting as we speak. My only issue that I was prescribed medication for anxiety for a period of 1.5 years, I have been off medication for half a year and my doctor says I am in perfect health and fit for service. Would the medical officers disagree? Would this impede my application and overall acceptance into the Forces? 

Thanks for the help,

Prospective CF Member


----------



## medicineman

Unless your doc is a CAF Medical Officer, they can't make that assessment...you'll have to talk to the medical folks in Recruiting to find out what the current standard is for being off your medication prior to enrollment, since it seems to change with the tides and moon phases.

MM


----------



## 10yfaith

Hey,

Back in '15 I was diagnosed with Anxiety. I was homeschooled for Grade 8, so going into Grade 9 was a big transition. Thus the anxiety. It really seems to have just been because of that switch, because 1 semester later, I'm completely fine. I am actually one of the most outgoing people you'll have ever met. I have ZERO anxiety. This just brings me to this one big problem. My medical records still say I have anxiety. My family, me, and everyone around me agree this really isn't the case and that it was just temporary, not chronic. What do I do? I've seen people get instantly denied for checking off "Anxiety" on the medical. If I really just technically don't have it, do I still have to check it off just due to my medical RECORDS saying I was diagnosed with it? Joining the CAF has been my dream since I was 10. I'm 16 now. If some stupid 4 months of my life are going to ruin my chances, then whatttt the hell. 

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## mariomike

10yfaith said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Back in '15 I was diagnosed with Anxiety. I was homeschooled for Grade 8, so going into Grade 9 was a big transition. Thus the anxiety. It really seems to have just been because of that switch, because 1 semester later, I'm completely fine. I am actually one of the most outgoing people you'll have ever met. I have ZERO anxiety. This just brings me to this one big problem. My medical records still say I have anxiety. My family, me, and everyone around me agree this really isn't the case and that it was just temporary, not chronic. What do I do? I've seen people get instantly denied for checking off "Anxiety" on the medical. If I really just technically don't have it, do I still have to check it off just due to my medical RECORDS saying I was diagnosed with it? Joining the CAF has been my dream since I was 10. I'm 16 now. If some stupid 4 months of my life are going to ruin my chances, then whatttt the hell.
> 
> Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you.



Anxiety/OCD/meds (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13409.25
9 pages.

See also,

Medical story - Anxiety  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81604.0

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Loachman

Relax, else you regenerate the reason for asking this question.

What people have you seen "get instantly denied for checking off "Anxiety" on the medical"? Have you seen their applications? Have you seen their medical results?

Answer all questions, written or oral, during the recruiting process (and for the rest of your career, and life, as well) openly and honestly. Explain your answers if necessary.

There are very few perfect people in the CF. Nobody expects you to attain that standard, just the standards required and so stated.


----------



## 10yfaith

Loachman said:
			
		

> Relax, else you regenerate the reason for asking this question.
> 
> What people have you seen "get instantly denied for checking off "Anxiety" on the medical"? Have you seen their applications? Have you seen their medical results?
> 
> Answer all questions, written or oral, during the recruiting process (and for the rest of your career, and life, as well) openly and honestly. Explain your answers if necessary.
> 
> There are very few perfect people in the CF. Nobody expects you to attain that standard, just the standards required and so stated.



I had seen a news story about how a 17 year old did everything else fine, but was denied due to his Anxiety disorder. I just am worried that I won't be able to explain to them that my anxiety was a temporary thing just because of that sudden change, and not a chronic thing. I really don't want a small time in my life to cause me permanent problems like restraining me from joining CAF. Do you do the medical forms WITH medical personnel? Will I be able to talk to them and have a chance to explain everything? I know I could appeal the decision if I'm denied, but could I be able to convince them otherwise before it would come to that? I have no problem with getting my doctor to sign forms saying I'm fit for duty, or having one of their psychiatrists evaluate me, etc. because I am completely confident I don't have anxiety anymore. 

Have you heard of someone ever being able to re-evaluate a previous diagnosis and have it removed from their medical records?


----------



## Loachman

10yfaith said:
			
		

> I had seen a news story about how a 17 year old did everything else fine, but was denied due to his Anxiety disorder.



If he was denied enrollment, there was good reason to have enrollment denied, barring some (rare but possible) error. Not everybody who takes a grievance to the media has a valid basis for doing so. There are threads on this Site regarding CF or former CF members who have taken grievances to the court of public opinion via the media, but have been less than completely honest when stating their cases. And that was one person, out of several thousand annually who make it through. His case, valid or not, was an exception.

Have you read this thread, and the one at the other link that mariomike provided?

You are not the first person to apply with some minor past problem or a misdiagnosis, yet make it through the recruiting stage and go on to have productive and rewarding careers.

Nobody in the recruiting chain benefits from keeping people out - no rewards or awards are given for doing that. The vast majority of people in the CF as a whole, and in particular the recruiting organization and your potential instructors, want you and those like you to get in and succeed. The system is geared to do that, as long as you meet the required standards.

You can expect to be assessed fairly against standards. I see no reason, based solely upon what you have said here, to reject your application. I am not, however, involved in your application, nor is anybody else here, nor do any of us have a functioning crystal ball, so that is not particularly valuable.

Relax. Don't other-think everything. Let the process work, and see how it turns out. Be open and honest at all stages.


----------



## s1ilv3r

Hey everyone.
I'm really interested in joining infantry reserves. 
I've done the physical and I finished the CFAT. Just medical and interview left.

However, I was stupid and took an anxiety medication for one month(it was a really low dose). My work closed down and I was worried about money and I ended up getting behind in class. I really didn't need to be on it. So I stopped taking it after a month. I feel completely fine. Is this going to ruin my chances of joining?


----------



## sarahsmom

Only the medical recruiter can tell you that for sure, or the RMO.
Doctors are not in the habit of prescribing things you don't need. So if you were prescribed it (assuming you WERE prescribed the medication and it's not something you got from a "friend" on the corner) then you likely needed it.
Declare it at your medical. They will likely make you get a form signed by your doctor to say you don't need it to function. 
If you don't declare it, and it is discovered later, there could be serious consequences, including getting released.


----------



## carcoon12

Good day all!

My own little concerns here, 

Diagnosed with anxiety in 2015 due to transitioning between homeschool and public (still waiting till mid 2019 to apply as I'm waiting on my 15 credits), was on medication but no longer require it. No symptoms for quite a while. (over a year, will be over 3 years by medical screening). Doctor, family, references, friends & me all agree I am in a great state, much more outgoing than others and confident in myself. Current Army Cadet. 

I had looked into a few different things as I was stuck on the internet convincing myself I had things like ADHD & depression, etc. None of these were diagnosed and either were dismissed (depression) or remained in the air and have since just become irrelevant. 

Anyways, so I guess just adding to my past anxiety, I did once, being young and weird, self-harm (it was actually a small stab rather than cuts) but NOT out of depression or negativity. I just wanted to have a "cool battle scar" to show off to people. 

I don't have plans of lying as I know how that goes. Just wondering, what do you guys think about how they'll react and how good my chances are? The self infliction isn't even on my medical record because it literally was just me being bored and curious, my family doesn't even know about it. My GP and I have in the past talked about the CF and joining, and she said she'd be more than happy to write a letter of recommendation or state I am fit to perform the duties expected upon me. 

Thanks. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

carcoon12 said:
			
		

> Good day all!
> 
> My own little concerns here,
> 
> Diagnosed with anxiety in 2015 due to transitioning between homeschool and public (still waiting till mid 2019 to apply as I'm waiting on my 15 credits), was on medication but no longer require it. No symptoms for quite a while. (over a year, will be over 3 years by medical screening). Doctor, family, references, friends & me all agree I am in a great state, much more outgoing than others and confident in myself. Current Army Cadet.
> 
> I had looked into a few different things as I was stuck on the internet convincing myself I had things like ADHD & depression, etc. None of these were diagnosed and either were dismissed (depression) or remained in the air and have since just become irrelevant.
> 
> Anyways, so I guess just adding to my past anxiety, I did once, being young and weird, self-harm (it was actually a small stab rather than cuts) but NOT out of depression or negativity. I just wanted to have a "cool battle scar" to show off to people.
> 
> I don't have plans of lying as I know how that goes. Just wondering, what do you guys think about how they'll react and how good my chances are? The self infliction isn't even on my medical record because it literally was just me being bored and curious, my family doesn't even know about it. My GP and I have in the past talked about the CF and joining, and she said she'd be more than happy to write a letter of recommendation or state I am fit to perform the duties expected upon me.
> 
> Thanks. Any input is appreciated.



Literally the post above yours...

"Only the medical recruiter can tell you that for sure, or the RMO.
Doctors are not in the habit of prescribing things you don't need. So if you were prescribed it (assuming you WERE prescribed the medication and it's not something you got from a "friend" on the corner) then you likely needed it.
Declare it at your medical. They will likely make you get a form signed by your doctor to say you don't need it to function. 
If you don't declare it, and it is discovered later, there could be serious consequences, including getting released."


----------



## mariomike

carcoon12 said:
			
		

> I did once, being young and weird, self-harm (it was actually a small stab rather than cuts) but NOT out of depression or negativity.



You may find this discussion of interest ( in case you have not read it already ),

Self-Harm/Suicide Attempts/
https://army.ca/forums/threads/69787.25
3 pages.

As always, Recruiting ( medical ) is your most trusted source of up to date official information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## armyhopeful123

Hello all,

I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask this kind of question. I am currently in the application process for the Financial Service Administrator position in the CAF. I have passed the CFAT with a high score and I am confident I have all the knowledge, skills, and experiences to allow me to excel in this position. I have a Bachelor of Commerce and have a couple years experience in HR and admin. I am also fit and I exercise 4-5 times a week without fail.

Having said all that, I was diagnosed with social anxiety and was prescribed sertraline (zoloft), an SSRI, which helped. I am confident with everything but this is the aspect that scares me.
Will I fail the medical?

Concerned especially after reading this article: 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/armed-forces-applicant-cites-discrimination-over-anxiety-diagnosis-1.2949644


----------



## mariomike

armyhopeful123 said:
			
		

> I was diagnosed with social anxiety and was prescribed sertraline (zoloft), an SSRI, which helped.



See also,

Zoloft
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=fAFqWqySDOmpjwTjyYeQBg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+zoloft&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+zoloft&gs_l=psy-ab.3...56869.59526.0.60559.5.5.0.0.0.0.121.377.4j1.5.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.XBy-tUG4wp4

SSRI
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=uQFqWtmGN4WCjwTQyoGgBw&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+ssri&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+ssri&gs_l=psy-ab.3...14382.17356.0.17974.10.10.0.0.0.0.80.677.10.10.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.wvX7sPgWkcA

As always, Recruiting ( medical ) is your most trusted source of up to date official information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## BeyondTheNow

armyhopeful123 said:
			
		

> Will I fail the medical?



Absolutely no one here can answer that for you. Please read through relevant threads, take from them what you can, go through the process honestly and see how it plays out. That's all you can do.

Medical related questions cannot/will not be addressed with absolute certainty one way or the other.


----------



## carcoon12

Yeah, of course, 

At the time of diagnosis I did need it. I was actually the one pushing for a prescription, thought it'd be an "easy way out" since I was young. Over time I just lost the anxiety and stopped taking the meds, notified the doctor, and I was taken off. No problems since.


----------



## Shane1987

Hi everyone. New applicant here. Has anyone here ever had an issue with declaring ‘anxiety’ on their medical but does NOT or NEVER has taken medication? I’m worried this is going to cause some issues with my application. I know others who have taken medication and have still got in after doctor’s notes and such. But I just would like to hear anyone else’s experience with having never taken medication. Thanks.


----------



## Shane1987

Hi everyone. I know there are a lot of posts about anxiet WITH medication. I have had anxiety in the past but DO NOT AND HAVE NOT taken medication. Is this likely to affect my medical when trying to get in? I know others have got in even after medication but I want to hear from those who stated they’ve had anxiety in the past but did not take medication. Thank you.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Shane1987 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I know there are a lot of posts about anxiet WITH medication. I have had anxiety in the past but DO NOT AND HAVE NOT taken medication. Is this likely to affect my medical when trying to get in? I know others have got in even after medication but I want to hear from those who stated they’ve had anxiety in the past but did not take medication. Thank you.



If you’re not on medication for it, it’s not that severe, meaning so far you’ve been able to manage it on your own. You’ve never had a formal diagnosis right? There are many, many proven, self-help coping mechanisms for anxiety out there (breathing techniques, regular exercise, meditating, CBT, etc etc.) I’m assuming you’ve already found a mechanism that works for you, hence, no meds. If it’s a non-issue, then it’s a non-issue—it doesn’t affect your day-to-day life, most of us have suffered from anxiety during at least one point in our lives. 

I don’t know what weight will, or will not, get placed on the CAF’s decision to enroll you if you state you’ve suffered from anxiety, either now or in the past, with or without meds. I personally know people who have gotten in who’ve struggled with some degree of mental health issue, meds or not and I know people who haven’t. There’s a ton that goes into the successful enrolment of an individual and the overall assessment of their medical beyond just a single issue. You want someone to tell you definitively whether disclosing it or not will, or won’t, affect your chances. Well, no one here can tell you that. It’s up to you to decide when you go in whether or not to be as transparent as you ethically feel you should be and see how it all plays out. 

I’d suffered from anxiety before I enrolled during various stages. I’d never needed any meds for it. I disclosed this fact during my medical. I wasn’t ashamed, or felt any reason to hide it. I got in. And you know what? I’ll tell you  (and others here will too), military life comes with very unique (and the chance of many other very unique) stressors, which can rarely be attributed to most other careers. I encountered a set of circumstances that threw my anxiety into severe hyper-drive. I ended up on meds for a while. They worked, I’m glad, but I never, ever thought I’d need them. I saw the signs that my anxiety was getting worse, and I tried to stave off the effects, but it got to the point where I couldn’t manage it anymore and had to seek help.

Now—everyone comes with their own level of resilience, either naturally or learned. Personality, environment et. al all play a factor into how we handle things. What affects one person will not affect another in the same manner, nor to the same degree. So, sincerely ask yourself whether you think this is a job for you. I’m in no way saying you shouldn’t go for it. However, what I DO want you to do is read and research and reflect honestly on whether you feel the military could exacerbate an existing issue, even if you feel it hasn’t bothered you in quite some time. Because I assure you, there’s a lot of stress-inducing circumstances you may find yourself in even if you never get deployed or are involved in combat. (Those situations are a category all of their own.)


----------



## Maverick40

Quick question,
I'm 19, work out regularly I'm currently healthy with no mental issues as of now. In the past I've had anxiety which I was prescribed medication for, but I've been medically clear from it. I've finished everything but I'm wondering if I'm likely to get declined because of my past. 

Thanks


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Maverick40 said:
			
		

> Quick question,
> I'm 19, work out regularly I'm currently healthy with no mental issues as of now. In the past I've had anxiety which I was prescribed medication for, but I've been medically clear from it. I've finished everything but I'm wondering if I'm likely to get declined because of my past.
> 
> Thanks



Noone can tell you yes or no, everyone is different..apply and see what they say during the medical..disclose everything.


----------



## Slemcky15

Hi guys,

I have applied to join the navy as a Naval Communicator last month and my application has been declined this week because I have been diagnosed with anxiety that occurred 6 months ago.

During the recruiting process, I told the army that I have used drugs to treat my anxiety in the past for a couple of months and they gave me a medical form to be filled by a doctor so they can have a recent status of my mental health.

Instead of seeing a random doctor in Victoria so I can have a recent diagnose of my mental health(I moved from Quebec to Victoria in the last month), I asked my family doctor in Quebec to fill the medical form but he could only answer what he had on me during the time I was in Quebec ( 6 month ago) and this was the reason why my application was declined...

So I talked again to the medical staff and they gave me a new medical form to be fill by a doctor to diagnose my mental health. So I went right away to see a doctor in Victoria and he specifically answered on the form that my mental health is doing well and there is a low chance to reoccur. 

This is frustrating and such a bad mistake by me because I just got rid of unhealthy lifestyle and my mental health is going strong again.

Do you think that my anxiety in the past could still affect my application even if the new diagnose tells that I'm doing fine ?  It is been 2 days since I gave the new medical form to the medical staff. Thank you !


----------



## Jarnhamar

Slemcky15,

Just a guys opinion. 

The military is a horrible place if you have anxeity. Basic training and your trade course isn't a place you want to try and claw and bite your way through if you have or are prone to it.

Did you just find a doctor in Victoria to fill out a form and say you're good?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

My daughter was suffering from anxiety, a low dose of Trazdone helps her sleep through the night, which improves her schoolwork and general mood. Sometimes it's like peeling an onion. Deal with diet and sleep first and then you can work on the base cause.


----------

